# KZOR's Reviews : Wotofo Coil Kit & Coil jig



## KZOR

I will organise all my videos in this OP so that it is easier to see what i have done as well as to view any specific one if interested. 
Every time i post a video i will add it to the OP. Hopefully this makes navigation a simple procedure.

1) Sheamus Mech Mod review 
2) RDA Flavour test : Goon 24mm vs Dotmod V2 22mm 
3) Zipper coil build
4) Chain coil build 
5) Alien Clapton build tutorial 
6) Aria & Anarchist Sleeper 24mm RDA build and review
7) Making your own eJuice / e-liquid + free recipe
8) Tutorial : How to rewrap your 18650 battery
9) How to make ejuice for beginners : The Flavour Mill starter kit
10) How to make clapton wire tutorial
11) Mad Dog 24mm RDA by Desire 
12) "Hands" driptips + Give-away
13) How to use "Ejuice me up" DIY calculator 
14) SnowWolf Mini Plus 80W Gold Review 
15) What is vaping ? 
16) Why I Quit Smoking to Vape
17) Merlin Mini 24mm RTA by Augvape 
18) Tutorial : How to make spaced claptons
19) First Impression : 24mm Goon LP RDA by 528 Custom Vapes 
20) Cosmonaut / CSMNT 24mm RDA by District F5ve
21) 24mm RDA Showdown : Goon , Goon LP , Sleeper , CSMNT , Maddog 
22) 24mm Kryten RDA by Psyclone 
23) 24mm Apocalypse Gen 2 RDA 
24) 24mm Wotofo Troll RTA 
25) 24mm CoilArt Mage RDTA / RDA COMBO 
26) RTA Comparison : 25mm Serpent Mini vs 24mm Wotofo Troll 
27) Coil Building Tips : Swivels 
28) Playtime : The Modfather 30mm RTA 
29) Playtime : Goblin mini v3 22mm RTA 
30) Playtime : 24mm Coilart Mage GTA + Clapton Ribbon build 
31) First Impressions : Lost Vape Epetite 60W 
32) Asmodus Silvanusa 70W Stabilised Wood Mod 
33) First Impressions : Hadaly 22 mm RDA by Psyclone Mods 
34) Some thoughts and the 24mm Kylin RTA by Vandy Vapes 
35) 24mm Merlin RDTA by Augvape 
36) KZOR's Visits : Vapour Mountain 
37) Evic Primo Mini 80W Mod by Joyetech 
38) Tutorial : Making Framed Staple wire 
39) Hadaly 22mm RDA on a Squonker 
40) 24mm Reload RTA by Reload Vapor USA 
41) 24mm Goon V1.5 RDA vs V1.0 
42) Pulse 22mm RDA (Tony B Project) 
43) Playtime : 3D Beads to make a coil  
44) Playtime : Aliens with beads & Nostalgia Frosteez 
45) Playtime : Framed stapled build with beads 
46) Gorge 24mm BF RDA by ADVKEN 
47) Predator 80W Squonker & BdeeZ 
48) Coppervape Squonk Mod & Wasp Nano BF RDA 
49) VTInbox DNA75 Squonker by Hcigar
50) 100W GBOX S100 Squonker by Geekvape  
51) Juice review : Beard , Cakeline & Loaded Cran-apple 
52) CSMNT RDA BF Kit
53) Reload V1.5 24mm RDA by Reload Vapour USA
54) iBuddy Zbro Squonk Kit
55) YFTK SVA DNA75W Style Squonker
56) YFTK Soul S Styled 22mm BF RDA
57) SXK Flave Style 24mm BF RDA
58) Hotboxing with GBox S100 
59) My Wick Pick 
60) Dead Rabbit 24mm BF RDA
61) Frankenskull v3 Style Mech Squonker
62) Vapecon 2017
63) Coilart Pro 24mm RDA
64) Ejuice Recipes : Appleby , Groot & Island Style
64) Hadaly 22mm RDA SXK Clone vs Authentic
65) HCigar VT75D Regulated Mod

Reactions: Like 22 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## andro

like the intro. thanks for the review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Nice review @KZOR you come across as very approachable and your voice is easy to listen to keep it up!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nice one @KZOR I enjoyed the review and it makes me wanna drag my Sheamus off the shelf and back into operation! 

Please review the Goon 24 when it arrives tomorrow... BTW does the Goon 24 take a standard drip tip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ..... will defo do a review. Does not take a normal drip tip but custom cool caps that are available at Sir Vape.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-goon-24mm-resin-cool-caps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ..... will defo do a review. Does not take a normal drip tip but custom cool caps that are available at Sir Vape.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-goon-24mm-resin-cool-caps



Ahhhh... that's a bit of a bummer... but at least the replacement caps are quite kewl... thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

I enjoyed the review, hope to see more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

@KZOR, very nice review. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great first review video @KZOR 
Super effort
I like the way you explained how the mod works with the positive and negative. Was easy to follow and understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Awesome job @KZOR , the Sheamus is mighty fine..peeps are gonna hate but I think @Justin Pattrick stuff look better than REO stuff IMHO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> Awesome job @KZOR , the Sheamus is mighty fine..peeps are gonna hate but I think @Justin Pattrick stuff look better than REO stuff IMHO


Hehe, we shall always love you dearly @incredible_hullk, despite you being as ugly as a Reo. Seriously though, I agree with you on the aesthetics, but I take function over form every time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> Hehe, we shall always love you dearly @incredible_hullk, despite you being as ugly as a Reo. Seriously though, I agree with you on the aesthetics, but I take function over form every time.



Thanks @Andre ..love u too...for a non technical person like me what are the differences function wise between REO and the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks @Andre ..love u too...for a non technical person like me what are the differences function wise between REO and the other


Off the cuff - easier to fill, exchange bottles & battery, clean, prefer the front on squonking, venting, high heat button, adjustable 510 (might be the same, not sure), safety spring, spares.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx @KZOR, 
Great review. 
I've been looking for a mech tube for a while now. At that price, yes please
Think I might give Justin a ring. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Andre said:


> Off the cuff - easier to fill, exchange bottles & battery, clean, prefer the front on squonking, venting, high heat button, adjustable 510 (might be the same, not sure), safety spring, spares.....


I owe both a leprechaun and a Tmod wich are basically the same devices, the Leprechaun got more safety features and is about half the price of a Tmod, but the kick/firing pin of the Tmod is IMO way better. But if I find myself I sit with a Reo in my hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee

Nice review @KZOR... keep em comin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ......awesome to see.
Must say that since I joined the forum I don't think I have ever seen you using a RDA. 
Hope it is as enjoyable as I find them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 75556


Yoh didn't think I'd ever see dare I say "uncle" rob hitting the tube mech train!!!


Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boys, Boys, Boys... I Have had a lot of mech's (and not Squonkers in my time)... but I have to say I never really took to them in the past... but my vaping has moved on in the last 3 years and I'm enjoying this setup way more than I would care to admit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

Just a headsup on the next video.
I did a flavour comparison, specially for @Silver , between the Goon 24mm RDA and the Dotmod 22mm RDA.
Video should be up in about an hour.
Which one do you think is the best?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> Just a headsup on the next video.
> I did a flavour comparison, specially for @Silver , between the Goon 24mm RDA and the Dotmod 22mm RDA.
> Video should be up in about an hour.
> Which one do you think is the best?


ooh yeah...i reckon goon for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Rob Fisher @Silver see wat happens wen u give @KZOR a medal...he comes alive..now with added video reviews!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Just a headsup on the next video.
> I did a flavour comparison, specially for @Silver , between the Goon 24mm RDA and the Dotmod 22mm RDA.
> Video should be up in about an hour.
> Which one do you think is the best?



Thanks @KZOR !
I look forward to it - and I feel privileged you are doing a video on the topic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 75556



yoh @Rob Fisher is like seeing yoda with plans to the death star..all calm...sqounking and 30w vaping and then bang...big guns come out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@KZOR just had a chance to watch ur video now and i have never enjoyed a review video until now..u come across relaxed, funny yet knowledgable and u touch all levels of vaping from the beginner level explainations to upwards...well done...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks @KZOR
Loved that video! Well done and thanks.

It was on a topic I really wanted to hear about - so of course i would find it very interesting
But I like the way you explain things - very easy to follow and simple.
Great stuff!

Was hoping the Petri would win because i have had my eye on that for quite some time - but now the Goon is complicating things. Isnt that the story of vaping! Lol.

Maybe I will have to get both 
One question, have you tried the Petri with the flavour cap and if so, how does that vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Silver ........ Good news is that the flavour cap puts it on par with the goon ...... less clouds but I reckon flavour is more important. 
Goon just gives you best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> @Silver ........ Good news is that the flavour cap puts it on par with the goon ...... less clouds but I reckon flavour is more important.
> Goon just gives you best of both worlds.



Lol, you made it even more difficult now
Its going to be difficult to resist getting both
I fancy the Goon in silver....
Hmmm... 
This is going to be painful....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Lol, you made it even more difficult now
> Its going to be difficult to resist getting both
> I fancy the Goon in silver - I wonder if the Petri comes in silver?



Hello Hi Ho @Silver Hope you keeping well.
Nice videos by the way @KZOR keep it up bud.
As for which one to get @Silver i would op for Petri, reason being i know you like more of a restricted hit so i think you would enjoy the Petri with the flavour cap. The petri does now come in Silver (released not too long ago) but the air flows holes are bigger so not as restricted as the normal "old style" petri v2 rda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @KZOR I was almost sold till the drip tip story... that's a deal breaker... but I like the way you used a regulated mod (even if it's the ugly Thieron) for the drippers. 

My current setup... Thanks Louis for the inspiration!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher .......... almost forgot but looking at your setup i was reminded ......check your daughters diary because my son is free this weekend.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher .......... almost forgot but looking at your setup i was reminded ......check your daughters diary because my son is free this weekend.



Has he got a job?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> Has he got a job?


He is grade 10 but very mature for his age.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> He is grade 10 but very mature for his age.
> View attachment 75580



Good looking boy! But he is way to young for my daughters... my kids are 27 and 29.  Give me a shout again when he chooses his major at Varsity!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS We are both lucky our kids got thier looks from thier Mom's!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kaizer

Nice reviews @KZOR . Definitely subbing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Did a video on how to make the zipper coil.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Forgot to mention in the video that the length of the 6 wires I cut in the beginning is about 40cm each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779

KZOR said:


> Did a video on how to make the zipper coil.



You sir, are an inspiration. Sometimes I think the build is more fun than the vape. Thank you for posting the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Renoster

Wow great vids @KZOR i will get the goon in the near future... (we did speak about it) specially after this review..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Did a guide to build a chain coil. Very easy to do and also requires only one wire type.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Did a Alien Clapton tutorial using my daedalus for those starting out with coil building.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## GregF

Thanks @KZOR just watched all three build videos, now I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Hi guys.
> Did my first video review after I was so impressed getting the Sheamus mod this afternoon.
> Decided to do the review since I could not find any back when I decided to buy one.
> Enjoy.



Awesome! You now have a fan for life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

So glad you guys are enjoying it ......... will keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

@Raindance .... you just made my day m8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zaher619

Thanks for the vids. Gonna try these coil builds


----------



## KZOR

Did a review on the new Sleeper 24mm RDA from Aria & Anarchist. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @KZOR
Loved your closeups and the excitement while wicking.
Very niiiice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Thanks @Silver . Glad you enjoyed it m8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Drip Tip adaptor is the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ...... somehow I knew that part would grab your attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - your videos are making me want to get a big cloud machine!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> your videos are making me want to get a big cloud machine


That's what I am aiming for ......... want to convert more vapers to the RDA lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

@KZOR Great videos and most informative

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love your video's @KZOR! I like your relaxed style... I am almost tempted to try make a zipper coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Nice. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Had a request for a DIY tutorial.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

Will give your recipe a go. Where did you get your smancy stirrer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Hi guys.
> Did my first video review after I was so impressed getting the Sheamus mod this afternoon.
> Decided to do the review since I could not find any back when I decided to buy one.
> Enjoy.



Nice job man,that Petri was chuckin'.A good mech can be a joy.Really like the fire button.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

hands, Today at 02:09 ........ lol ...... die tips hou jou besig. 



hands said:


> Where did you get your smancy stirrer?



ek sal vir jou link stuur .....dit is 'n plaaslike verskaffer van labaratorium toerusting vir skole

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> hands, Today at 02:09 ........ lol ...... die tips hou jou besig.
> 
> 
> 
> ek sal vir jou link stuur .....dit is 'n plaaslike verskaffer van labaratorium toerusting vir skole


Iemand moet daai tyd vannie nag nog werk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Afroman

WOW just binge watched all the review when I should be studying.... Im a youtube fanatic and must say, You SIR are my favourite new reviewer!
Shoutout to @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Sprint said:


> but pls clean the fingernails



Lol .... my wife wanted me to delete that video but I was too excited to make and post it. Will make a point of it.
Hope you get your pm function fixed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fantastic stuff meneer!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

KZOR said:


> Lol .... my wife wanted me to delete that video but I was too excited to make and post it. Will make a point of it.
> Hope you get your pm function fixed.


I see I got my point across. Post was deleted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB

@KZOR, I'm not sure if anybody has mentioned this but I'm highly impressed by your ability to present large chunks of information in a concise way without fluffing and having to pick up/edit. I guess your training and skills as a lecturer help greatly in this regard. One of the most under-estimated challenges of becoming a YouTube reviewer is this ability to ad lib well. People see TV hosts or radio DJs doing it and they make it look deceptively easy. But few have the gift, and you are one who does. As much as I love Daniel DJLsb's reviews for his technical knowledge, the guy often can't put two sentences together without fluffing.

Even Wayne, who is a natural in front of a camera, had some terrible early videos fraught with edits and a fragmented and distracting flow of information. In one of his recent videos, he admits that it's something he's worked on a lot, training himself to come across more naturally and reduce the number of fluffs. For you to come into the video reviewing sector fresh and basically nail it from the get-go is impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Wow @RichJB ....... always fantastic to get feedback like this. No wonder you have been made Member of the Month. 
Gz on your well-earned title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

KZOR said:


> Had a request for a DIY tutorial.



Great vids @KZOR , enjoyable and interesting. Please bear in mind that not everyone still using 18mg nic is trying to be "hardcore" or anything silly like that. Vaping was initially meant for people so addicted to smoking that normal NRT didn't work. Even with 18mg nic I still need to smoke my pipe tobacco, otherwise I will starting chewing my toenails  . 

Have a great weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Had a request for a DIY tutorial.




Excellent video @KZOR
You explained it very nicely and concisely 
Loved the mixing on the scale - now I want one too 

Great stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

foGGyrEader said:


> Great vids @KZOR , enjoyable and interesting. Please bear in mind that not everyone still using 18mg nic is trying to be "hardcore" or anything silly like that. Vaping was initially meant for people so addicted to smoking that normal NRT didn't work. Even with 18mg nic I still need to smoke my pipe tobacco, otherwise I will starting chewing my toenails  .
> 
> Have a great weekend!


Agreed I do DIY and 100ml every month is 18mg on special request from an old family friend. He has no interest in moving beyond his cartos but could not quit cigs even after heart surgery.

He chains that little cigalike but he is surviving beyond expectations and I think the vaping is a huge part of this success.

I dripped some once. It IS pretty hardcore got to admit though. But MTL it seems it can even be mild depending on device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Ordered some customs tips from @hands which I will do some close-ups of in a mini-review about them after I receive them later next week.
Jacques (aka hands) is including two extra STUNNING 510 tips in the shipment for the sole purpose of me giving them away to two lucky subscribers during that review.


So if you are a fan of his tips, which are a testament to the master craftsmanship skill he possesses, then be sure to subscribe to my channel if you have not done so already.
Also have another DIY tutorial in the pipeline for next week but this will be an unboxing and application of a DIY kit available from @DizZa at https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/ .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Made a new intro for my videos since the previous one was only a temp. Feel free to comment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Made a new intro for my videos since the previous one was only a temp. Feel free to comment.




Looks good bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

KZOR said:


> Ordered some customs tips from @hands which I will do some close-ups of in a mini-review about them after I receive them later next week.
> Jacques (aka hands) is including two extra STUNNING 510 tips in the shipment for the sole purpose of me giving them away to two lucky subscribers during that review.



Just a reminder of the @hands driptip give-away later next week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Very nice intro video @KZOR.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Tutorial on rewrapping a 18650.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm off to Cash Converters now! I always borrow Anthea's Hair Dryer and the first thing that happens is the little white ring gets blown under the bed!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to Cash Converters now! I always borrow Anthea's Hair Dryer and the first thing that happens is the little white ring gets blown under the bed!


I re-wrapped all my batts on Sunday and this drove me nuts! I actually have also been meaning to ask about some oxidisation that I found on two of my batts, and how safe they still are. But I haven't got around to it, guess I will find out the hard way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Going to order one in the next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Mmmmm i can do with some super hero batteries

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

hands said:


> i can do with some super hero batteries



I noticed they last longer now.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> I noticed they last longer now.



My Captain America one's push 60 amps!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Wait till I get the "Hulk" ones I ordered.
Reckon I will get an extra week out of them.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

KZOR said:


> Wait till I get the "Hulk" ones I ordered.
> Reckon I will get an extra week out of them.


lol i was thinking that same thing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Tutorial on how to use the "Just add flavours" starter kit from The Flavour Mill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher ...... did you get your heatgun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ...... did you get your heatgun?



Not yet @KZOR... but will do when I head out and about again... I do have my scale out of it's box so I may even attempt DIY soon...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide

KZOR said:


> hands, Today at 02:09 ........ lol ...... die tips hou jou besig.
> 
> 
> 
> ek sal vir jou link stuur .....dit is 'n plaaslike verskaffer van labaratorium toerusting vir skole



Absolutely fabulous video, you have convinced me to go "DIY", or to be really corny and please don't take this the wrong way, "you had me at hallo". I was, and not ashamed to admit, scared to dabble in this _chemistry. _Family and friends kept asking me when I was going to start making juice, I simply ignored them hoping that they "would go away".
Busy placing my order based on all your recommendations but please, could you be so kind as to let me know where I can purchase that magical hot-plate stirrer (does it come with the magnet?). Will go hunting for the digital scale and glass beaker(s) tomorrow.
Also, I am totally in agreement with @RichJB as to your presentation skills, well done mate, wish I could sit and present, but in my line of work, always in a suit and in an auditorium or a boardroom.
Keep up the damn fine videos, very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Those heatguns are quite cheap at Builders Warehouse and similar stores too. I bought one because I went through a craze of trying to make my own bows from PVC. Until I realised that what is dirt cheap PVC piping in the States is about twice as thick as what we get here.

Welcome to DIY, @DarkSide. Within a month you will be asking "Why didn't I do this sooner?" Enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Thanks for the positive comments ....... I have fun doing it. Comes easy when you are a educator with 17 years of experience behind him. 
Just find it hard to do informative reviews on hardware since SA is always and few weeks/months behind the rest of the world and when it gets shipped to us then 20 overseas folk have done reviews on youtube already.
Planning to do a review on "hands" tips next and also spoke to Benji (@Oupa from Vapour Mountain) and he agreed that I can do a video about him, his products and facility early next year.



DarkSide said:


> where I can purchase that magical hot-plate stirrer (does it come with the magnet?)



http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=stirrer

The stirrer I got from them but the 25mm magnet I found was to small for the 250ml glass beaker I use. So I ordered a 45mm magnet from someone else.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

KZOR said:


> Thanks for the positive comments ....... I have fun doing it. Comes easy when you are a educator with 17 years of experience behind him.
> Just find it hard to do informative reviews on hardware since SA is always and few weeks/months behind the rest of the world and when it gets shipped to us then 20 overseas folk have done reviews on youtube already.
> Planning to do a review on "hands" tips next and also spoke to Benji (@Oupa from Vapour Mountain) and he agreed that I can do a video about him, his products and facility early next year.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bmseducation.co.za/index.php/catalogsearch/result/?q=stirrer
> 
> The stirrer I got from them but the 25mm magnet I found was to small for the 250ml glass beaker I use. So I ordered a 45mm magnet from someone else.



Than you Kind Sir, you really do have a knack for _story telling...._First you tell me the magnet that you "found" was too small...and just where did you find this or must I use Google....then you say "someone else" supplied you with a bigger magnet....Dame Agatha Christie could have learnt a thing or two from you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@DarkSide
Your best bet for a magnetic stirrer at a very affordable price is .......
http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=173&search=magnetic
I tested that stirrer and it is strong enough to stir a 85% VG solution.
The hotplate makes the stirrer very expensive and is not really a necessity.

Regarding the magnetic bar ........
http://www.labequip.co.za/p/78214/magnetic-stirrer-bars

Get yourself the 40mm or 50mm bar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice Review @KZOR 

I was also planing on doing a diy review but you beat me too it 

I think it was very much needed your last 2 reviews as i think there are alot of vapers who want to diy but just dont know where to start or what to buy so big up to you bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I say. Screw it. 
Do the hardware reviews, I've come across a couple of tank/rda reviews from the mainstream reviewers that say it's an awesome product with flavour for days, and then you see a bunch of those up for sale in the classifieds. 
That tells me, these reviewers all give good reviews to products so as not to piss of the manufacturer. 
IMHO, we need someone to tell us, "guys, this R1000 atty is a "Zuma" steer clear. "

So yeah, keep the reviews coming, I for one enjoy them 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Case in point. 
Now go watch Rip Trippers review, and you'll see what I mean


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Tutorial on how to make clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Deckie

Always enjoyable to watch your reviews & tutorials. Keep them coming @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

First review of the Mad Dog 24mm rebuildable RDA by Desire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> First review of the Maddog 24mm rebuildable RDA by Desire.



Damn @KZOR, that did not take you long!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great DIY tutorial @KZOR . I really enjoy your relaxed presentation style. Some reviewers seem more interested in promoting themselves rather than the item being reviewed/discussed.

I also like your easygoing attitude to mixing. Being .07ml out on a 150ml mix means nothing. Your style shows those new to DIY that it need not be an exact science. Some of my best juices have been as a result of a senior moment on my part. (only really careful with the nic).

Wish you well with your vids, I will watch them all. Really like your new intro. Very professional. Only problem is I will be losing 26 seconds of my life with every new video I watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Hey Louise, i havent visited in a long while but i must say the Review videos are Great man, im really loving it. I have to echo the same sentiments of DJLSBvapes... it annoys me to no End that he repeats the same shit over and over. he will mention something then uhms and turns the item and repeats the exact same thing. You are a breathe of Fresh air Meneer. These vids are even more fun if you have a bit of a gutter brain  and i find myself chirping that's what she said.... Said no woman ever etc...etc..etc...

I also need to Say that you are the reason why i got into DIY. That first day i came to purchase some juice and you mixed up a batch right then and there you showed me just how easy it is. Keep up the great work man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

@Tockit 
That's great to hear m8. Glad you like the reviews and managing with the DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

KZOR said:


> @Tockit
> That's great to hear m8. Glad you like the reviews and managing with the DIY.


Im still in the RnD phase of my DIY career. Will definately make a turn when i feel i have something worthy for you to try out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Lekke review @KZOR.
Well done m8


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great review of the Mad Dog @KZOR
I like how you go into detail on all the parts and the drip tip and insulator
Good close up footage
Is it my imagination or is that Mad Dog very quiet when it fires?
Sounds like its very silent, which I think is a good thing - or is it the coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Just watched the DIY tutorial , excellent excellent! <y DIY goodies have been sitting here waiting to get used.

Quick Question , the CLY Premixed VG/PG Nic do you also need to keep that in the fridge ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> do you also need to keep that in the fridge


To be very honest with you .....I only keep my pure nicotine in the fridge.
Pour out 20ml and keep it in drawer or cupboard vs the rest which you fridge. 
I am almost 100% sure that if you make a recipe a few weeks later using either it will have the exact same outcome.
Nicotine mixed with PG/VG will not degrade at room temperature.

I also see absolutely no point in PG or VG stored in a fridge. I don't know of any products containing these ingredients that are stored in a fridge. Even my smoke fluid sleeps in the garage.
Keeping them in a shaded part of your room/workplace is fine according to my train of thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Did a short review on "hands" driptips and included is a give-away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## foGGyrEader

KZOR said:


> Did a short review on "hands" driptips and included is a give-away.



Great work as usual, does the mic auto balance your voice? @hands , gorgeous craftsmanship, going to order soon.

btw, @KZOR , there are 4 teachers in my family ... how do you afford all that vape gear? Huh? Life's not fair

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

foGGyrEader said:


> does the mic auto balance your voice?


It has a preset internal gain setting.



foGGyrEader said:


> how do you afford all that vape gear


I deejay and married a physiotherapist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice one @KZOR 
Those tips are a true work of art.
Love the way those reos get engraved , its amazing to watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Did a short review on "hands" driptips and included is a give-away.




Great video @KZOR 
Lovely to see the works of art from @hands - his craftsmanship and tips are amazing
You captured it very well

By the way, the microphone is tops - sound quality is very good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR

Competition is now closed. 
We have three potential winners.
*The answer to the question was " Lamborghini Reventon".*
The three subscribers with the correct answers are :

Meimoen Adams
Graeme MacDonald
Quakes lappies

Lucky winner will be chosen by random using a online generator and announced at 21:00 tonight. 
GL to the three.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Very exciting @KZOR
Great competition for some great tips!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Ooo, I'm holding both thumbs for @hands drip tips.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Quakes said:


> Ooo, I'm holding both thumbs for @hands drip tips.



Go @Quakes!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Dengit I was way off, any 'troos prysie'?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Seems like we have to unfortunately eliminate one of the entries since he is not a subscriber as stated in the competition rules.
Graeme MacDonald ...... bad luck m8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Seems like we have to unfortunately eliminate one of the entries since he is not a subscriber as stated in the competition rules.
> Graeme MacDonald ...... bad luck m8.


Well that just upped it to 50/50 chance, flip a coin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

******* hell 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit

Yeah baby 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

How about you just split the prize. Quakes can choose the one he wants just not the red and black one and I'll take the other one. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Damit i thought it was a aventadore.
Lambo Car lesson No 1...

Reventon



Aventadore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Tockit said:


> How about you just split the prize. Quakes can choose the one he wants just not the red and black one and I'll take the other one.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Haha funny read the rules.... And remember uncle @KZOR was a teacher....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Tockit said:


> How about you just split the prize. Quakes can choose the one he wants just not the red and black one and I'll take the other one.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


lol, it's the red and black one that I would love to have. hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Quakes said:


> lol, it's the red and black one that I would love to have. hahaha


Demmit I knew it. Well it is the season of giving so I'll settle for the other. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit i thought it was a aventadore.
> Lambo Car lesson No 1...
> 
> Reventon
> View attachment 78666
> 
> 
> Aventadore
> View attachment 78667


You are aware that you must pay royalties for using photos of my Lambo.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Time is upon us. 
Hope this works. Made a video where you can see for yourselves who the winner is.
Hope this works.
https://sendvid.com/8fgu7keh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Congratulations Meimoen Adams!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> Time is upon us.
> Hope this works. Made a video where you can see for yourselves who the winner is.
> Hope this works.
> https://sendvid.com/8fgu7keh


Nee bliksem this is not working just flip a coin Oom gooi a WhatsApp and be done with it.... Clicked on link took forever to download then bunch of ads and still no video? Maybe it needs to upload to the CDN servers first?


----------



## Tockit

Really? no you kidding right. I tried that link now and got alot of adds popping up


----------



## Quakes

Daniel said:


> Nee bliksem this is not working just flip a coin Oom gooi a WhatsApp and be done with it.... Clicked on link took forever to download then bunch of ads and still no video? Maybe it needs to upload to the CDN servers first?


Link worked 100% when I clicked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Quakes said:


> Link worked 100% when I clicked it.


Lemme guess you won the red and black tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR




----------



## Quakes

Daniel said:


> Lemme guess you won the red and black tip


Nope, I did not win


----------



## KZOR

@Tockit ...... congratulations m8.
Next time @Quakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes

KZOR said:


> @Tockit ...... congratulations m8.
> Next time @Quakes


My luck is = laaer as slang k@k op die see bodum - lol, but I will keep trying my luck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

lol @Quakes 
I have the same luck as you ........ have not won a single comp on these forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

OK I saw it now. woop woop. I would like to thank my mom for always supporting me in what ever I do and taught me to never give up. my fans, it wouldn't be possible without you guys. finally and most importantly a big thanks to @KZOR AND @hands for the lovely competition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> You are aware that you must pay royalties for using photos of my Lambo.



Sorry bud i thought mine and yours side by side looked good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

KZOR said:


> Seems like we have to unfortunately eliminate one of the entries since he is not a subscriber as stated in the competition rules.
> Graeme MacDonald ...... bad luck m8.



I did subscribe tho made sure to when I read it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@GMacDiggity 
That's weird m8 since it did not register. I took a screenie of the of the most recent 5 subscribers.
My humble apologies if that is the case and youtube did not update it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity

KZOR said:


> @GMacDiggity
> That's weird m8 since it did not register. I took a screenie of the of the most recent 5 subscribers.
> My humble apologies if that is the case and youtube did not update it.
> View attachment 78684



I subbed but when doing that set it to private when the popup came up.... Didn't realise it would hide it from you even  Thought it was just so it came up as private sub to everyone else. Lady luck is not shining down on me sadly


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Tockit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

A simple tutorial of how to use "Ejuice me up" calculator to determine volumes of ingredients when making ejuice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Appreciated! First going to organise a good Dripper like the Sleeper/Goon and then start playing with DIY. Something for the New Year 

Couldn't be bothered with Diacetyl either ... sitting in traffic is far worse for your lungs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

KZOR said:


> A simple tutorial of how to use "Ejuice me up" calculator to determine volumes of ingredients when making ejuice.



Brilliant video @KZOR .. All the best wishes to you and your family and may 2017 bring you all the best life can offer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Thanks @KZOR for holding onto my tips. Collected them this afternoon and they have found their new homes. One for the OBS engine 






And the other on the phenotype L 









Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tockit

OK, small problem. The tip not so great on the phenotype L. Juice travels up the tip. But I should have a cerabis 44 incoming and it will go on there, it doesn't look so good on the Mage. Lol  





Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

SnowWolf Mini Plus 80W review

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tockit

Nice one Bruv!!!!!!! I Said nice one Bruvvaaaa!!!!
enjoyed the vid... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Dealing with some basic concepts surrounding vaping.
Trying to inform interested parties about concepts like scientific terms, atomizers and mods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## foGGyrEader

KZOR said:


> Dealing with some basic concepts surrounding vaping.
> Trying to inform interested parties about concepts like scientific terms, atomizers and mods.



You should make this video downloadable ... there are surprisingly few people that know what vaping is 

I recently tried to explain it, and the response was "But nicotine is carcinogenic." *sigh*. Then stop drinking green tea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

How i got to quit smoking and start vaping.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> SnowWolf Mini Plus 80W review




Nice Review @KZOR
Snow wolf mini plus is a real beauty.

Got a super deal i couldnt resist from @Lee on a authentic petri rta for my wife cause she loves Gold stuff.

One day later after giving her the petri she said she needed a mod to match her petri (us vapers) 

But the setup does look pretty sick.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> How i got to quit smoking and start vaping.




Very informative bud nice one .
I stopped smoking cause of the same reason basically (not for my children cause i dont have any yet, but for my wife and the sake of my unborn children)

One realises you have to stop being selfish and realise you have loved ones you need to take care off.

I want to be able to be by my wifes side as long as i possibly can and in the near future we are planning on having children.

I do not want my children growing up without a dad because of something i could have prevented.

So big up on you in being the bigger man and realising that we can stop smoking these man made killing cigarette pieces of crap.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> How i got to quit smoking and start vaping.




Great video @KZOR 
Sincere and informative
I liked the way you went through a lot of the negative components of the cigarettes!
This is a great video for smokers to watch who are considering vaping as an alternative

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Augvape Merlin Mini review.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RTA's rock! Especially the Merlin Mini! Welcome back @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> RTA's rock! Especially the Merlin Mini! Welcome back @KZOR!


Think you made a small spelling mistake : R*D*A and not R*T*A 
It's good to be back. The West Coast does wonders, feeling fresh and ready to face the next 365.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

How to make spaced claptons

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## hands

Bubbles making coils


Good to see you back in action

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

Some photo's of the Merlin over the holiday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

First impressions of the 24mm GOON LP RDA from 528 Custom Vapes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx Kzor. 
I'm in the market for a new rda, and it's a toss up between the goon and the goon LP. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Your wife knows how to spoil her man on his birthday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

GerritVisagie said:


> it's a toss up between the goon and the goon LP


Once you find your rhythm with the goon Lp you will not be disappointed.
The goon has a easier build and deeper juice well. Flavour is on par with both but the lp is better looking. 
Just look at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

I do like that look. 
It'll look sexy on my copper mech with the full ultem cap.... 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Thanks for the review @KZOR - really good looking RDA, can you let me know how that flavour jumps after the cotton has settled a bit? I would like to know how it compares to the Goon (not the LP)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Chukin'Vape 
Day 2 verdict.
CSMNT has outperformed the Goon Lp. Flavour is definitely better and juice well is a dream.
Moved the coils slightly up and now flavour is more intense as well as RDA stays a lot cooler.
Will highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape
> Day 2 verdict.
> CSMNT has outperformed the Goon Lp. Flavour is definitely better and juice well is a dream.
> Moved the coils slightly up and now flavour is more intense as well as RDA stays a lot cooler.
> Will highly recommend it.



Is there a slight whistle on the airflow? or is it swooshy? - And any twists on flatwire - potential problems?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

KZOR said:


> @Chukin'Vape
> Day 2 verdict.
> CSMNT has outperformed the Goon Lp. Flavour is definitely better and juice well is a dream.
> Moved the coils slightly up and now flavour is more intense as well as RDA stays a lot cooler.
> Will highly recommend it.



I have the CSMNT just over a week and cannot decide which is better. The goon24 or CSMNT!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Keyaam 
My next video will be a showdown between the Goon, Goon LP, Aria Sleeper, Maddog and the CSMT. 
I will be using the same builds, mod, juice and cotton.
Then we will see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam

KZOR said:


> @Keyaam
> My next video will be a showdown between the Goon, Goon LP, Aria Sleeper, Maddog and the CSMT.
> I will be using the same builds, mod, juice and cotton.
> Then we will see.


Subscribed!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

KZOR said:


> @Keyaam
> My next video will be a showdown between the Goon, Goon LP, Aria Sleeper, Maddog and the CSMT.
> I will be using the same builds, mod, juice and cotton.
> Then we will see.


Schweeet ... hurry up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> @Keyaam
> My next video will be a showdown between the Goon, Goon LP, Aria Sleeper, Maddog and the CSMT.
> I will be using the same builds, mod, juice and cotton.
> Then we will see.



Great Idea @KZOR - the #driplife crew will really enjoy this!! Cant wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> @Keyaam
> My next video will be a showdown between the Goon, Goon LP, Aria Sleeper, Maddog and the CSMT.
> I will be using the same builds, mod, juice and cotton.
> Then we will see.



do we have to..sure the goon 24 will take it but lets see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh and found 1 of your biology lectures...even that was fun...u have a way bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> do we have to..sure the goon 24 will take it but lets see



True that @incredible_hullk , the Goon 24 is just a beast of a RDA.
If i only could choose 1 RDA because the po po was gonna take the rest it would be the Goon 24

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Can't wait for that video. 
Scares me a little....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Will post RDA showdown video tomorrow. 
RDA's cleaned, 10 identical coils built, CB v2 rdy and juice waiting to be dripped.
This will also be my last video i will be linking in the forums.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> Will post RDA showdown video tomorrow.
> RDA's cleaned, 10 identical coils built, CB v2 rdy and juice waiting to be dripped.
> This will also be my last video i will be linking in the forums.



Why will it be the last video you will link in @KZOR ?


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> Why will it be the last video you will link in @KZOR ?



The videos do not seem to generate much interest m8.
Most of those that comment are subscribers in any case.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> The videos do not seem to generate much interest m8.
> Most of those that comment are subscribers in any case.



I know what you mean brother. But it only takes a couple of seconds to post it here and although many dont respond it doesn't mean they dont view the video.

I think your videos helps the community out, especially the diy and build tutorials.
But up to you bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

@KZOR don't make me have to fly to CT to hurt you real bad!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - your videos are great!
Looking forward to the dripper showdown because i still need to get a good dripper!

Please dont stop linking them here - as @Clouds4Days says, it takes less than a minute and adds a lot of value to those that watch these threads and are not checking in on youtube directly (like me)

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> @KZOR - your videos are great!
> Looking forward to the dripper showdown because i still need to get a good dripper!
> 
> Please dont stop linking them here - as @Clouds4Days says, it takes less than a minute and adds a lot of value to those that watch these threads and are not checking in on youtube directly (like me)



You still havent found that dripper @Silver .
Its tough choosing when we spoilt for choice right 

Im really keen to here about the kryten RDA
But of the drippers Ive tested (petri ive owned and hadaly only tried out), i still think the Petri v2 is still the one for you until the Hadaly joined the party 

I think if you want a versatile dripper (because of bf pin) the Hadaly is the one to get and eapecialy if you plan on using it on a mech the single coil will give you good battery life as the hadaly on requires around 30w for the flavour to really shine.

Where as i found the Petri v2 requires a little more power to shine around 50w

But now we have the Kryten that is getting massive rave reviews.... Oh my word what do you choose.... I dont know anymore...... Which one.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> You still havent found that dripper @Silver .
> Its tough choosing when we spoilt for choice right
> 
> Im really keen to here about the kryten RDA
> But of the drippers Ive tested (petri ive owned and hadaly only tried out), i still think the Petri v2 is still the one for you until the Hadaly joined the party
> 
> I think if you want a versatile dripper (because of bf pin) the Hadaly is the one to get and eapecialy if you plan on using it on a mech the single coil will give you good battery life as the hadaly on requires around 30w for the flavour to really shine.
> 
> Where as i found the Petri v2 requires a little more power to shine around 50w
> 
> But now we have the Kryten that is getting massive rave reviews.... Oh my word what do you choose.... I dont know anymore...... Which one.....



Thanks @Clouds4Days 
I am a bit confused - but also have been quite busy so havent been able to dedicate enough thought onto this recently.

Will probably end up with two drippers - one for big air amd big builds (just to go for it) and one for a more tame setup. 

Thats why I am keen to see what @KZOR says in his upcoming video - i think it will help me a lot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thanks @Clouds4Days
> I am a bit confused - but also have been quite busy so havent been able to dedicate enough thought onto this recently.
> 
> Will probably end up with two drippers - one for big air amd big builds (just to go for it) and one for a more tame setup.
> 
> Thats why I am keen to see what @KZOR says in his upcoming video - i think it will help me a lot.



Agree...
This is gonna be one epic showdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

@KZOR please don't stop linking your video reviews & tutorials. I've watched all of them & find the "How To" & 'DIY" tutorials my favourites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Where is the showdown @KZOR ....
I cannot wait anymore.... I dont even know how you managed to sleep last night, i would of been too excited

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> I cannot wait anymore....


Lol
Just need to finish the last part but workers are installing solar geyser........ bit noisy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Decided to do a comparison between the five 24mm RDA's.
Tested for building , temperature , clouds and flavor.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Watching now on You Tube!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I won't spoil the result... lekker video @KZOR! We need more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Very good video & impartial/thorough showdown . I'm not a "Dripper" boy but you've definitely peeked my interest. Thank you @KZOR .
Your videos are always interesting, keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Nice comparison video @KZOR , lovely job on those coils and getting them all spot on for your comparison, I think its time you get your coiling badge.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rude Rudi

Fantastic review meneer! It all comes together in the end for a solid review on the pick of the crop. I'm thrilled that the Goon finally has a rival I'm and glad I got a CSMNT as I echo your views. I have all of them except the LP and might reconsider my misconceptions... 
I can appreciate the effort it took to put this together and must give you kudos for a fantastic job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rude Rudi 
Thanks alot for the kind words.
I wanted to get the Apocalypse Gen but see no point since it will have a flavor too close to those in my collection that it makes no sense spending all that moola on it. Very glad i have the LP ....best looking RDA out of them all. 
Cannot wait to review the Kryten RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




That was a superb video @KZOR !
Full marks sir

Talk about effort and passion - congrats

I loved the way you showed all the decks bare, then coiled, then wicked
Very interesting and informative

Also loved it when you were describing the flavour of the island style juice - that was a great moment in the video. 

Thanks for sharing the video @KZOR - i enjoyed every minute - including the lovely intro to the five contenders!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Great video @KZOR and great RDA collection.
Im Glad to see the Goon 24 is still sitting ontop with the new big boys after so many months since its release date.

For me the Goon 24 is the best RDA of 2016

Cant wait for your review on the Kryten its going to be one i definatly want to see and when you do get it please compare it to todays winner.

I think its important to have a RDA that is a benchmark to compare all new RDA's too.

Once again big up to you for taking your precious time out to bring us this epic comparison.

Peace brother...

Vape on....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader




----------



## GerritVisagie

Great stuff brother. 
Enjoyed those naughty little giggles way more than I should have. 

Now. Don't you dare stop posting your videos here I enjoy them too much!

And then. Which of those RDAs are considered HE, if any?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

GerritVisagie said:


> Which of those RDAs are considered HE, if any?



In my books ......... Goon, Goon LP and CSMNT without a doubt. 
HE is in the eye of the beholder.
There is some crap out there that is regarded as HE.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Loved the intro!Lekker man,lekker...


Sent from my Nokia 3310

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

As always, great video @KZOR. Had to laugh for the hold on let me go back moments. Had my eye on the mad dog RDA for a while now but after trying the CSMNT when I visited @KZOR in the week and seeing this show down I guess a CSMNT is on the cards instead. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Tockit said:


> As always, great video @KZOR. Had to laugh for the hold on let me go back moments. Had my eye on the mad dog RDA for a while now but after trying the CSMNT when I visited @KZOR in the week and seeing this show down I guess a CSMNT is on the cards instead.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



The mad dog is a fantastic RDA with a very generous juice well which makes it very versatile. I use the mad dog for "day time" use and the rest after hours purely based on that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit

Rude Rudi said:


> The mad dog is a fantastic RDA with a very generous juice well which makes it very versatile. I use the mad dog for "day time" use and the rest after hours purely based on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only use Rda's when I'm at home and opt for rta's when I'm out and about. So not too phased on juice well depth. But good info. Will keep it in mind maybe I get both and see how the mad dog holds up at work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Want to ask everyone that watches my videos a huge favor. 
When you watch a video or give a like in the forums then it does not register in the youtube channel.
Could you please click on the youtube icon (bottom right) as soon as the video opens. 


Your views and likes should then register on my account. 
Will be highly appreciated. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Will do 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> Want to ask everyone that watches my videos a huge favor.
> When you watch a video or give a like in the forums then it does not register in the youtube channel.
> Could you please click on the youtube icon (bottom right) as soon as the video opens.
> View attachment 84054
> 
> Your views and likes should then register on my account.
> Will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks



Done!! Im still busy watching the Vid, Good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

KZOR said:


> Want to ask everyone that watches my videos a huge favor.
> When you watch a video or give a like in the forums then it does not register in the youtube channel.
> Could you please click on the youtube icon (bottom right) as soon as the video opens.
> View attachment 84054
> 
> Your views and likes should then register on my account.
> Will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks


Nice review and done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

@KZOR, why not Create a hyperlink in the forum post to the video instead of embedding it in the post. In this manner it opens the video in YouTube and should contribute to your viewed status? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tockit said:


> @KZOR, why not Create a hyperlink in the forum post to the video instead of embedding it in the post. In this manner it opens the video in YouTube and should contribute to your viewed status?
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



Yeah. That way, even if I view it in tapatalk, it'll route me to YouTube. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Next video is up. 
For those interested in the Kryten RDA can go check it out.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

Nice vid, but yah. I doubt I'll be getting one of those. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Once you find your rhythm with the goon Lp you will not be disappointed.
> The goon has a easier build and deeper juice well. Flavour is on par with both but the lp is better looking.
> Just look at it.
> 
> View attachment 83079


Nice presentation K, 528 customs does fine work and you'll have hours of vapeing pleasure I'm sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

kev mac said:


> 528 customs does fine work


Totally agree ...... enjoying and loving the Goon LP more every day.
That and the CSMNT are my two favourite 24mm RDA's a.t.m.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Just uploaded my first impression of the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit

eYooorrrh, nice review @KZOR. I got distracted at one point and my hearing went a bit dyslexic. All I heard was " look at how deep that fat head screws go in, nice n deep" . I was like wait what?  that's what she said. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Moey_Ismail

KZOR said:


> Just uploaded my first impression of the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA.


Nice review @KZOR, I have the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA as well. I noticed something in your video that could be why you needed to turn the deck upside down to keep the clamps open, one of your clamps are upside down, the beveled edge should be at the bottom. Also try putting the higher coil leg on the outer post hole, it leaves more room for your wick, like this￼. Interested in seeing our follow up video after some use

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Tockit said:


> eYooorrrh, nice review @KZOR. I got distracted at one point and my hearing went a bit dyslexic. All I heard was " look at how deep that fat head screws go in, nice n deep" . I was like wait what?  that's what she said.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Hahaha...Too much v day for you @Tockit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> Just uploaded my first impression of the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA.


Fomo now I gotta get one..master rda has spoken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

KZOR said:


> Want to ask everyone that watches my videos a huge favor.
> When you watch a video or give a like in the forums then it does not register in the youtube channel.
> Could you please click on the youtube icon (bottom right) as soon as the video opens.
> View attachment 84054
> 
> Your views and likes should then register on my account.
> Will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks



That's how I view/bookmark all vids (yours, Rob's, etc)... on their YouTube links. 

Like with Rob's, I really like your video's. Thanks for sharing them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> Just uploaded my first impression of the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA.


@KZOR , how does the flavor compare to the CSMNT?


----------



## incredible_hullk

These vids are amazing...love the content and actually prefer it to a lot of the foreign ones but unfortunately @KZOR zophie vapes got the edge on u and it's not content related

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

incredible_hullk said:


> zophie vapes got the edge on u and it's not content related


Agree totally .......... think it's the colour of her hair.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Dietz said:


> @KZOR , how does the flavor compare to the CSMNT?


I have used the gen 2 since my review and although it has great flavor i honestly think the CSMNT still edges it's way past concerning ease of building and flavor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Tockit

KZOR said:


> Agree totally .......... think it's the colour of her hair.


She has hair?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Decided to get a Wotofo Troll RTA.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> Decided to get a Wotofo Troll RTA.


Thanks for another great review sir! Been waiting for a local opinion on this beast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

CoilArt Mage Combo RDTA / RDA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

What the hell are you doing up at this time of the day @KZOR?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell are you doing up at this time of the day


A real teacher never sleeps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

KZOR said:


> A real teacher never sleeps.


Playing hooky and long afternoon naps keeps one up at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash

Awesome review of the troll rta @KZOR i was in the market for a new rta and i think this may be it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Akash said:


> Awesome review of the troll rta @KZOR i was in the market for a new rta and i think this may be it


Thanks
Had the troll on its side for 8 hours and no leaks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Akash said:


> Awesome review of the troll rta @KZOR i was in the market for a new rta and i think this may be it



@Akash didnt you get a skyline or hussar ?


----------



## Akash

No man @Clouds4Days i think @Ash is the 1 you may be thinking of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Akash said:


> No man @Clouds4Days i think @Ash is the 1 you may be thinking of



Ahhhh ok  sorry bud.
I was wondering why you would want to get a troll after owning one of the two i mentioned earlier 

Makes more sense in my mind now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Decided to get a Wotofo Troll RTA.



Great one @KZOR 
Am liking that it has 5ml of juice capacity and looks quite simple
Thanks for the review and video


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Great one @KZOR
> Am liking that it has 5ml of juice capacity and looks quite simple
> Thanks for the review and video



Thanks. I must say that I am really impressed by the Troll RTA. Although the flavor is in a separate race than the RDA's I will certainly use it for travelling. Quality, ease of building/wicking, no leaking, 5ml tank and price point are all very attractive reasons to get this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Keep up the videos they really are getting better and better

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

@KZOR 

I really enjoy your videos. Thanks for posting them here. They add tremendous value to this forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

So one thing I didn't expect to see this morning was @KZOR & @hands running a Greater Rift 70 together!? Had no idea there were other D3 fans on the forum. Maybe I will make make a Diablo thread for some Ecigssa representation in sanctuary  Anyway, sorry didn't mean to derail. Always exciting when different worlds intersect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## igor

Nice review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

KB_314 said:


> Had no idea there were other D3 fans


Yea ...... been playing since Diablo1. 
Feel free to add me when ingame again ..... KZOR#2349.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

KZOR said:


> Yea ...... been playing since Diablo1.
> Feel free to add me when ingame again ..... KZOR#2349.


I started with D2 which dominated my studies at university  Thanks @KZOR I will friend you when I'm next online - but I must admit, I've been playing the console version exclusively for the past year (since my last cpu upgrade because Apple decided that we don't need DVD drives in laptops any longer ). Will be back though when they release the necromancer... somehow! Really enjoying your vids btw - super reviews and tips!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Just uploaded my first impression of the Apocalypse Gen2 RDA.


Nice review as always K.


----------



## KZOR

Did a comparison video between the Serpent mini and Wotofo Troll RTA's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

I don't have any interest in the Troll RTA, and don't use any of my Serpent Mini's much anymore. But I do enjoy watching your video reviews and comparison reviews @KZOR. I am catching up on all your videos, thanks for sharing them.

A note on my CSMNT... I also like it very much. But some of that is probably because I am running one of my all time favorite DIY's in it with a first dual build that was perfect for it. Some of my other newest RDA's are also working just as well for me too though with the DIY's/first builds I have in them... the Hadaly's, Kryten's & a Goon LP. For my uses they are all winners, and are a nice change from so many RTA's bought this past year since I joined the forum that were either epic fails right up front or had a short life in my rotations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

KZOR said:


> Did a comparison video between the Serpent mini and Wotofo Troll RTA's.


Nice review @KZOR. Lol at the end you can see your one nostril is blocked. But I feel that this is not a fair match up as the serpent mini is a 22mm rta and not 24mm like the troll.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Tockit said:


> serpent mini is a 22mm rta



It is the 25mm version.


----------



## Tockit

KZOR said:


> It is the 25mm version.


Aah OK, Dan sê soe man   

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Coil Building Tips : Swivels

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Below is a link to the swivels i am referring to in the video ........ the good ones. 

http://kingfisher.co.za/product/ball-bearing-swivels-with-coastlock-snap/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

A quick short trip in CT for work and a last minute arrangement to finally meet the man! 




We had a lekker burger at a super place and I got to meet @KZOR and his lovely wife. Thanks for dinner and the warm hospitality @KZOR. You have a great family and you are a super person. Thanks for all you do on the forum and for your dedication. 

By the way , I had a few toots on @KZOR's Goon LP with a lovely fruity Litchi juice. Such great flavour. I was very impressed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## KZOR

Received a few goodies from our one-and-only Durbs samaritan @Rob Fisher to play around with. Thanks stax for this m8.
First up is the Modfather 30mm RTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Will be giving away 2 atomizers with 4 SS clapton coils to be used in them to a lucky subscriber. 
Details will be given soon so stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Played around with the Goblin Mini V3.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Looking at the 24mm Coilart Mage GTA and also did a Clapton Ribbon build .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schnappie

KZOR said:


> Looking at the 24mm Coilart Mage GTA and also did a Clapton Ribbon build .


Really enjoyed this video nice and informative!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Lekker video man. 
I also have a boat trip coming up.... Don't know if my tube mech and my Goon are going to be my setup of choice. 
Now the mage is up for consideration as well.
Other option is the goon, with the Goon LP squonk pin, on top of my dripbox160


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash

The clouds at 75w tho. Thats insane!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Looking at the 24mm Coilart Mage GTA and also did a Clapton Ribbon build .



Great video @KZOR !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Very nice little mod called the Lost Vape Epetite.
It is a 60W DNA regulated device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Lovely color combo with the black, wood and your atty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


>



I whipped up a 'Vaporub' mix as I had a sore throat Mon and Tuesday, I can say that it works wonders, but the 1st drag...JOH... was very much like this vid 


So if you have a soar throat and dont like the oiliness from Vaporub...


----------



## KZOR

Bought one of @Rob Fisher s' mods that went up for sale recently and decided to do short video on it. 
I present to you the Asmodus Silvanusa 70W Stabilised Wood Mod.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Bought one of @Rob Fisher s' mods that went up for sale recently and decided to do short video on it.
> I present to you the Asmodus Silvanusa 70W Stabilised Wood Mod.



Such a lekker video @KZOR 
I could see how happy you are with it, irrespective of what you were saying. You were animated!

Lol and i loved the chirp "lets give it a suigie" 
Hehe

Enjoy it, the mod looks great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Such a lekker video


Glad to see i still have a forum member or two watching my videos. Thought everyone has gotten tired of my vids since the likes are few and far between.
Thanks m8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Glad to see i still have a forum member or two watching my videos. Thought everyone has gotten tired of my vids since the likes are few and far between.
> Thanks m8.



No dont worry, I am pretty sure the people here are watching

i think since you not linking the vid in the post here thats why less people are liking the post itself


----------



## KZOR

At long last i have purchased a Hadaly 22 mm RDA and it is a very nice atty. A definite for all those vapers that prefer single builds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> At long last i have purchased a Hadaly 22 mm RDA and it is a very nice atty. A definite for all those vapers that prefer single builds.



Looking forward to watching this one @KZOR 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Welcome to the single coil, low wattage, great battery life and favour revolution @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the single coil, low wattage, great battery life and favour revolution @KZOR!


You beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

I can see you buying a Billet next , as you say "Don't deny it till you try it" anyways...... looking forward to your BB review.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the single coil, low wattage, great battery life and favour revolution @KZOR!





hands said:


> You beat me to it



I agree, the Hadaly is a keeper for dripping single coil builds. But I prefer the Krytens over the Hadaly's for sqounking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Welcome to the single coil, low wattage, great battery life and favour revolution @KZOR!



@Rob Fisher and @hands 
Maybe what the Hadaly is to low wattage lung hits, the RM2 is to low wattage MTL ??? 
How's that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher and @hands
> Maybe what the Hadaly is to low wattage lung hits, the RM2 is to low wattage MTL ???
> How's that?



Yes I don't disagree with that Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I don't disagree with that Hi Ho @Silver!



Or the Cyclone or Divo Rob, of course...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Or the Cyclone or Divo Rob, of course...



More the Divo or Hornet... I'm still annoyed by the KAK Cyclones that came in in the last batch... the original Cyclones with the concave deck yes certainly... but the ones with the new flat deck are a crap shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> More the Divo or Hornet... I'm still annoyed by the KAK Cyclones that came in in the last batch... the original Cyclones with the concave deck yes certainly... but the ones with the new flat deck are a crap shoot.



Ya, sorry Rob, I meant the Hornet - 
And you are right, the Cyclone chaps were mad to stop the concave deck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Ya, sorry Rob, I meant the Hornet -
> And you are right, the Cyclone chaps were mad to stop the concave deck.


I found the concave deck required a high build and the flat deck you had to build as low as possible for the same flavour.
My experience anyways.
The hadaly I can't get the flavour I get from my other atties but still a decent flavour atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> At long last i have purchased a Hadaly 22 mm RDA and it is a very nice atty. A definite for all those vapers that prefer single builds.



Wonderful video @KZOR 
Love your enthusiasm and the little chirps every now and then!
Looks like a winner, thanks for sharing
The expression you gave when you took your second toot was classic! Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

@KZOR maybe I should update the wifes RX300 to 400W and then leave it with you for a few days then you could review it for your channel?Not that its such a great device or anything,but could be an interesting vid,you could do a 400W cloud check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

Jp1905 said:


> you could do a 400W cloud check


The vapor would be so hot at 400W you could lift a air balloon from the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - you might have to do the 400W test outside?
Could be great
Maybe some meaty coils in the gorilla Goooooon!


----------



## Jp1905

Either way @KZOR if you want just let me know,buying devices for reviews could hammer a budget,more than willing to help you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Silver said:


> @KZOR - you might have to do the 400W test outside?
> Could be great
> Maybe some meaty coils in the gorilla Goooooon!



Silver that dishwasher makes a Goon24 look like a 22...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

@KZOR I enjoyed your Hadaly review. Keep the reviews coming. You are very real and sincere in your videos and I hope your channel grows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit

Lekka vid @KZOR, so how does the flavour of the hadaly stack up against your other Rda's? 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Ya, sorry Rob, I meant the Hornet -
> And you are right, the Cyclone chaps were mad to stop the concave deck.



Agree.

Since I don't do MTL at all, the Hornet never got more than a couple of short sessions before being relegated to storage. So with it the 2/2011 Reo OG Mini 14500 that it was bought for was also set aside. I had high hopes for the Hornet (one of only 2 BF's I knew of that could fit in the OG's well), but as the last brand new original BF Hornet I could find "worldwide" I just couldn't bring myself to drilling it out for DLH's.

Never messed with the newer version at all, but my 2 concave deck 2013 Cyclones drilled out for DLH's are still among the best BF RDA's I have for the Reos. I got them very early in my Reos days, and they shelved most of the 8 RM2's, a couple of RM3's and other false start BF atty's I bought for the Reos. The Cyclones haven't been used for a long time either though because around 75%-80% of my Reos have also not been used for a long time.

Vaping is a tangled web...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Did a video on the 24mm Kylin RTA by Vandy Vapes .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Did a video on the 24mm Kylin RTA by Vandy Vapes .



Thanks for the lekker video @KZOR 
Always love watching your videos because you know your stuff and you make it fun to watch with all your chirps!

Looks like a good RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Received a few goodies from our one-and-only Durbs samaritan @Rob Fisher to play around with. Thanks stax for this m8.
> First up is the Modfather 30mm RTA.


Hey @KZOR , I just ordered one from Kidney Puncher the next batch is eta 4-17 and it was the only place I could find one,seem to be a hot item.The reviews I've seen rave about the flavor so I hope the Modfather lives up to it's name.Big boy it is I can't imagine what I will fit it on .The biggest tank I own is the Boreas at 26m and it may be the best flavor tank I own.So much for smaller is more flavorful.Eciggity in Oahu has it for 16 bucks a steal in my book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

24mm Merlin RDTA by Augvape
Not a bad atty but there are better options available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

How is the Kylin treating you @KZOR ?
Really really enjoying mine, best RTA ive bought since i started vaping.

I have other good RTA but none compare to the flavour im getting from the Kylin.


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> How is the Kylin treating you @KZOR ?


It is a very convenient atty ....... descent flavor, great capacity, easy to build and setup.
Make no mistake ...... flavor will never be on par with what a RDA can deliver but it is a great replacement to use while travelling. 
Will still play around with some SS builds since it had only seen Nichr80 and i also prefer the smaller 2ml tank since it produces better flavor.


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> It is a very convenient atty ....... descent flavor, great capacity, easy to build and setup.
> Make no mistake ...... flavor will never be on par with what a RDA can deliver but it is a great replacement to use while travelling.
> Will still play around with some SS builds since it had only seen Nichr80 and i also prefer the smaller 2ml tank since it produces better flavor.



For sure it will never compete with a RDA but for a RTA im dam impressed.
Im running some ni80 fused claptons and flavour for a RTA is really impressive.


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> running some ni80 fused claptons


Currently my favourite build is dual 28ga claptoned with a 34ga ...... all 316SS.
Planning on doing the build later today and using the 2ml assembly.
Think this should give me the best flavour results ...... will see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Currently my favourite build is dual 28ga claptoned with a 34ga ...... all 316SS.
> Planning on doing the build later today and using the 2ml assembly.
> Think this should give me the best flavour results ...... will see.


You should try a dual clapton with 38 AWG outer.


----------



## KZOR

As promised ........ dual 314SS 28ga claptoned with 34ga 314SS. 
And using the 2ml assembly and wrapped with a 3.5mm diameter.
Verdict : Flavor is rising like the petrol price

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Max

Hi - So @KZOR - please can you confirm that is 7.5 Wraps - Single Coil - at ___Ohms???.

All I can say is that you are a Master at that Wire. Splendid workmanship.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Max said:


> please can you confirm that is 7.5 Wraps



8 wraps coming in at 0.4 ohm and vaping at a descent 45W


----------



## Max

Frikken Awesome @KZOR - Thank You kind Sir.


----------



## Daniel

KZOR said:


> 8 wraps coming in at 0.4 ohm and vaping at a descent 45W


Jussie what will convince Oom to make me some of that wire? Just can't seem to get myself to pay the prices for those fancy coils.  

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

My next video will be about Vapour Mountain which will include a tour as well as a interview with the man behind the success of one of SA's biggest ejuice manufacturers known by his wife as Benji but by most of us as @Oupa.
I am giving the members of this forum the opportunity to come up with questions you would like Benji to answer like ......
1) Is @Rob Fisher your biggest client?
2) How many countries have had the privilege of vaping XXX?
3) Will you ever consider naming one of your juices YYY?
......... and so on. 

And if you have a great question then i will include it in my interview with him. 
The meeting is scheduled for this coming Friday from 16:00 if all goes well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

KZOR said:


> My next video will be about Vapour Mountain which will include a tour as well as a interview with the man behind the success of one of SA's biggest ejuice manufacturers known by his wife as Benji but by most of us as @Oupa.
> I am giving the members of this forum the opportunity to come up with questions you would like Benji to answer like ......
> 1) Is @Rob Fisher your biggest client?
> 2) How many countries have had the privilege of vaping XXX?
> 3) Will you ever consider naming one of your juices YYY?
> ......... and so on.
> 
> And if you have a great question then i will include it in my interview with him.
> The meeting is scheduled for this coming Friday from 16:00 if all goes well.


I think this is a fantastic idea! Seeing the people we deal with monthly over emails to order our beloved adv's

I would like some clues on the upcoming new juices?  a new fruity menthol?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

Fantastic, looking forward to seeing this video and more of this type of thing. 
@Oupa is a great guy and it should make for a interesting video.
Q. What is your thoughts on the current state of the juice manufacturing in South Africa.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh this is just wonderful @KZOR
And thanks for doing this - I am looking very forward to watching it

@Oupa is a legend and a gentleman
When I started vaping I think it was someone in CT on this forum that said I must send @Oupa a PM and he will hook me up. There was no website at the time. I got the juices. When my wife asked me where did I get these juices (had only had Twisp and Liqua before that) I told her it was this guy called @Oupa from CT. She looked at me funny and said "how do you know where they were mixed?" The rest was history and i have loved some of Oupa's juices for a very long time. 

My questions for your interview @KZOR

1) how did you get the name @Oupa ?

2) when are you going to show us a picture of you in a white lab coat in the Vapour Mountain juice lab?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

@KZOR, scratch question one and replace it with 'Does anyone else beside @Rob Fisher order their favorite juice in liters ?'

Looking forward to this, as Benji was a legend in this community when I joined, and obviously still is.
I'm sure @Oupa only agreed to the interview so he can get a break from the nappy drill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DirtyD

KZOR said:


> My next video will be about Vapour Mountain which will include a tour as well as a interview with the man behind the success of one of SA's biggest ejuice manufacturers known by his wife as Benji but by most of us as @Oupa.
> I am giving the members of this forum the opportunity to come up with questions you would like Benji to answer like ......
> 1) Is @Rob Fisher your biggest client?
> 2) How many countries have had the privilege of vaping XXX?
> 3) Will you ever consider naming one of your juices YYY?
> ......... and so on.
> 
> And if you have a great question then i will include it in my interview with him.
> The meeting is scheduled for this coming Friday from 16:00 if all goes well.


 Really looking forward to this !


----------



## KZOR

Today is the day. 
Just a reminder if you have a question you want me to ask @Oupa then you have till 13:00 today to post it in this thread.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> Today is the day.
> Just a reminder if you have a question you want me to ask @Oupa then you have till 13:00 today to post it in this thread.


Kewl bro, looking forward to the show!


----------



## KZOR

Video is edited and ready for upload. Will upload when i go to bed later so you forumites have a nice Vapour Mountain vid to watch while i attend my sons rugby match. 
@Oupa ........ thanks again for agreeing to do the interview and short tour m8.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Video is edited and ready for upload. Will upload when i go to bed later so you forumites have a nice Vapour Mountain vid to watch while i attend my sons rugby match.
> @Oupa ........ thanks again for agreeing to do the interview and short tour m8.



Glorious @KZOR 
am looking very forward to it


----------



## KZOR

Video on Vapour Mountain is up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

KZOR said:


> Video on Vapour Mountain is up.



Outstanding @KZOR! Excellent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jprossouw

Baie cool video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Video on Vapour Mountain is up.



Oh wow , that was just marvellous @KZOR 
Thank you so much for doing that!
I loved it

Was awesome to hear the answers to the questions and also to see the VM operation, which I haven't seen before. Nice to know where some of my juices i vape get manufactured.

@KZOR - you did it so well, you're a natural at this. Loved your chirps. Hehe

@Oupa - thanks for wearing the white lab coat. Damn, you look great in that! Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

Was a pleasure having you over @KZOR ! Always cringe when I see myself on video... definitely more of a radio face than a tv face

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## hands

Lovely video guys. It looks like you guys had a great time, thanks for letting us take a look at your work space @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

Great video..but were is the feedback on the sample juice

Also having a nic "Oupa" was expecting a Gandolf character...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Anneries

Great video @KZOR must say I am happy to see that the creator of my ADV is such a nice guy, makes the VM4 taste even better. @Oupa is this the long awaited B&M? Where did I miss the announcement that you guys opened?


----------



## Waine

KZOR said:


> Did a video on the 24mm Kylin RTA by Vandy Vapes .



I enjoy your YT Clips. As well as your honesty about the juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Glad you enjoying it. 


Waine said:


> As well as your honesty about the juice.


I think this is the reason why juice vendors are too scared for me to review their juices. 
Pointless not being honest ..... ejuice is expensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD

Watching this now, the lady that works there is super nice and really wowed us at the Vape Fest with promoting Vapour Mountain... @Oupa looks like a lekker ou, very nice and informative and @KZOR you have the best personality and interviewing skills enjoying this from the first seconds when you walked in and started looking at all the "sousies " 

At 5 mins now, let me enjoy the next 19 minutes !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Video up on the Evic Primo Mini 80W Mod by Joyetech.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## hands

dang...... your coffee cup is bigger than my cup, i need an upgrade

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snap! Thanks for the review @KZOR!


----------



## KZOR

Tutorial on how to make Framed Stapled wire.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb

KZOR said:


> Tutorial on how to make Stapled Fused Clapton wire.


You make it look so easy @KZOR!


----------



## KZOR

This is what the build looks like when i used the piece of wire i made in the video ........

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ooh @KZOR that is sexy ... alas my diy cripple syndrome precludes me from making such beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Hadaly 22mm RDA on a Squonker
Received my insulator parts from Psyclone Mods and had some time to enjoy the Hadaly on my Therion squonker.
Absolutely a great vaping experience. 
*Build* : Framed staples (6x0.3ribbons, 2x28ga SS, claptoned with 38ga SS)
*Resistance* : 0.25ohms
Only con i have is a slight spitback when doing hard pulls but because my juice is delicious i actually don't mind that at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Hadaly 22mm RDA on a Squonker
> Received my insulator parts from Psyclone Mods and had some time to enjoy the Hadaly on my Therion squonker.
> Absolutely a great vaping experience.
> *Build* : Framed staples (6x0.3ribbons, 2x28ga SS, claptoned with 38ga SS)
> *Resistance* : 0.25ohms
> Only con i have is a slight spitback when doing hard pulls but because my juice is delicious i actually don't mind that at all.



Try placing your coil a little lower @KZOR so that you can see the coil through the airflow holes. Looks a little high in the video.
I got the best flavour with a lower coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Try placing your coil a little lower @KZOR so that you can see the coil through the airflow holes. Looks a little high in the video.
> I got the best flavour with a lower coil.



I have mine positioned so that you can just barely see the coil (but you can see it) if you look through the airflow holes.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> I have mine positioned so that you can just barely see the coil (but you can see it) if you look through the airflow holes.


Try a little lower and report back!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Try a little lower and report back!



Thats how i had them before i lifted them.
Different taste buds maybe?


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats how i had them before i lifted them.
> Different taste buds maybe?


Whatever works for you! 
I found the hadaly mediocre until I got the coils real low.


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> Try a little lower and report back!


I am with @Clouds4Days on this one ....... tried it but prefer the air hitting from below rather than from the side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> I am with @Clouds4Days on this one ....... tried it but prefer the air hitting from below rather than from the side.


Well whatever works. Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Scissorhands

@KZOR
Glad you are finally enjoying your hadaly, putting it in a squonker definitely does it justice, have been using mine daily on a leprechaun for 3 months and cant fault the experience

Keep doing your thing
Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Scissorhands said:


> Keep doing your thing


Yea ...... really enjoying it.
Not sure how long i will still be making videos. I receive between 5 and 10% likes for them and that only tells me that 90% + vapers/people that watch them, don't like them.
Now i understand why so many reviewers stop going to the effort and making them.


----------



## Scissorhands

@Christos @Clouds4Days @KZOR

Regarding hadaly coil position, this interests me as iv also noticed a difference

It could be in my head but . . .

I found decent results with both coil positions but felt the higher coil was warmer but needed more watts for the equivalent flavour, the lower coil gave me a cooler, sharper and slightly sweeter?? vape.

I enjoy mine with 2/3rds of the coil blocking visibility through the air holes

Please feel free to add your experience, i suspect the "best" position depends on what an individual wants from the atty/coil

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands

KZOR said:


> Yea ...... really enjoying it.
> Not sure how long i will still be making videos. I receive between 5 and 10% likes for them and that only tells me that 90% + vapers/people that watch them, don't like them.
> Now i understand why so many reviewers stop going to the effort and making them.



It might make me a terrible person but in almost 10 years iv never liked/ rated or commented on a YouTube video EVER, i assume there are alot like me

My 2c - the absence of positive ratings doesn't = a negative rating 

But Of course its your time and should use it doing what makes you happy

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver

I love your videos @KZOR 
You have a great way of conveying the vaping topic in an easy to understand fashion
And i like your chirps - they make me laugh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

I have to agree with @Silver  @KZOR your reviews are excellent. I like the build videos which you do. You have a way of making it seem easier than it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

KZOR said:


> Yea ...... really enjoying it.
> Not sure how long i will still be making videos. I receive between 5 and 10% likes for them and that only tells me that 90% + vapers/people that watch them, don't like them.
> Now i understand why so many reviewers stop going to the effort and making them.


I think it's more a case of 89% of the people who watch don't ever bother clicking Like on anything they enjoy. Certainly doesn't mean they dislike them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> I think it's more a case of 89% of the people who watch don't ever bother clicking Like on anything they enjoy.


In my mind I know this is the case but because I am a educator I realise all to well that enjoyment fuels passion and that's why I present my classes in such a manner that it is easy to see that the learners are enjoying it which in turn equips me with the drive and makes me look forward to the next lesson.
So long story short ........ I urge anyone that watches any video of any reviewer and enjoy what they watching to please "like" the video. It takes 1 second of your time to click on the "thumbs up" icon. 
It makes a difference to people like us that go to the trouble of making it despite the fact that we do it out of enjoyment.  Fuel our passion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

KZOR said:


> Yea ...... really enjoying it.
> Not sure how long i will still be making videos. I receive between 5 and 10% likes for them and that only tells me that 90% + vapers/people that watch them, don't like them.
> Now i understand why so many reviewers stop going to the effort and making them.



Most big name reviewers buy likes and subs, don't ever believe otherwise it's pretty much standard behavior within youtube these days.


----------



## Spydro

KZOR said:


> Yea ...... really enjoying it.
> Not sure how long i will still be making videos. I receive between 5 and 10% likes for them and that only tells me that 90% + vapers/people that watch them, don't like them.
> Now i understand why so many reviewers stop going to the effort and making them.



I enjoy your down to earth vids. In a world where anybody/everybody does vape related reviews, there are those that are just talking sideways (most of them), and the down to earth believable reviews that are the only ones worth watching to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## KZOR

Latest two videos. 
24mm Reload RTA ......... here.
24mm Goon v1.5 ........... here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie

Like I commented on youtube, I loved the blind tasting concept! And as always great humor and informative

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Feliks Karp said:


> Most big name reviewers buy likes and subs, don't ever believe otherwise it's pretty much standard behavior within youtube these days.



Dunno about buying subscribers but if they are buying Likes, they're not spending very much. The figures of Views and Likes for their most recent videos:

Wayne: 3255 views and 115 Likes or around 3%
Daniel DJLsb: 13831 views and 804 Likes, less than 6%
Rip Trippers: 53552 views and 4541 Likes, around 8%
pbusardo: 6515 views and 241 Likes, around 3%
GrimmGreen: 27278 views and 928 Likes, around 3%
Mike Vapes: 9486 views and 729 Likes, around 7%

I don't think you'll find many vaping channels with a >10% Like rating. Or any channels at all, really. PewDiePie is apparently the most popular YT channel of all. I hit on a random video of his and got 2 349 068 views and 111 499 Likes or under 5%. So it's much of a muchness across the board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

KZOR said:


> Latest two videos.
> 24mm Reload RTA ......... here.
> 24mm Goon v1.5 ........... here.


Nice review.

Why not start a new thread?


----------



## KZOR

First look at the Pulse RDA is up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> First look at the Pulse RDA is up.



Love your videos @KZOR 

You have great skills and you make it look so easy!!

And I always laugh at your chirps. Love them. "Woestyn steek" and 75 Kisses - lol

Can recommend watching KZORs videos. Fun and informative indeed

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

As always I enjoy your vids @KZOR.

I've said elsewhere on Pulse 22 threads here that for my uses I prefer the Pulse over my Hadaly's. The restricted DLH's and very shallow joose wells that can easily leak cons with the Hadaly just can't match the massive air ability and leak free larger joose well pros in the Pulse. Can build for flavor in the unrestricted Pulse that equals/exceeds the flavor from the restricted Hadaly's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Keyaam

Spydro said:


> As always I enjoy your vids @KZOR.
> 
> I've said elsewhere on Pulse 22 threads here that for my uses I prefer the Pulse over my Hadaly's. The restricted DLH's and very shallow joose wells that can easily leak cons with the Hadaly just can't match the massive air ability and leak free larger joose well pros in the Pulse. Can build for flavor in the unrestricted Pulse that equals/exceeds the flavor from the restricted Hadaly's.



I agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Aliens with beads & Nostalgia Frosteez ...... here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stillwaters

Thanks @KZOR. Smaak those beads stukkend, I need some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Framed stapled build using 3D beads ....... here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Gorge 24mm BF RDA ..... reuploading. 
Not sure why it does not register as HD but will upload later again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Re-uploaded and HD now.  ...................... here


----------



## CeeJay

Don't you sleep Mnr Kzor? I enjoy your vids to the max. Still going to come by your ‘studio‘ for a taste test of some of your famous juices.


----------



## KZOR

CeeJay said:


> Still going to come by your ‘studio‘


Thanks for the nice comment.
You are welcome to come by anytime.


----------



## KZOR

Predator 80W Squonker ...... here

Please don't watch if you own and is a fan of this mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

KZOR said:


> Predator 80W Squonker & BdeeZ ...... here
> 
> Please don't watch if you own and is a fan of this mod.



Ouch! 
Thanks for "taking one" for the team. 
I enjoy your vids, even though I dont rate them...not on social media.

Im thinking that the "current choke" is that soldered 510 connection, probably the rest of the internal link wires too, but I dont want to hoes to find out.


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for the heads-up, @KZOR. There is no excuse for churning out poor quality at that price. The Pico Squeeze and Coppervape squonkers cost way less. They may have their niggly issues but nothing like that. Sure, it has a regulated circuit in which adds a bit to the cost. But so does the Pico and that's less than R600.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

KZOR said:


> Predator 80W Squonker & BdeeZ ...... here
> 
> Please don't watch if you own and is a fan of this mod.


Oh my word thats really not a good mod. But this seems to be very faulty. Possibly they will refund them. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

KZOR said:


> Predator 80W Squonker & BdeeZ ...... here
> 
> Please don't watch if you own and is a fan of this mod.


Thanks for the honest review. 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay

Had I watched that vid without you telling us the price I would've thought it to be R350, a budget squonker. That's hectic.


----------



## Chris du Toit

Totally Agree @KZOR this mod is really disappointing. Was utterly gutted when I first fired mine. I hope the vendor recalls this product!!!


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yoh!! Honesty is the best policy!!! Thanks for this one...!


----------



## Bizkuit

Sounds like a shit mod. No wonder a couple of them have made it to the classified section in record time. Surely the vendor should be refunding everyone that made the mistake of buying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Just want to clear up something I said on the review that might be interpreted the wrong way.

@Sir Vape is the vendor I am referring to and when I mentioned that they were the reason I bought this product then I meant that in a good way since they always stocked great products in the past and I have ordered many times from them and have always be extremely satisfied with their products and service. I even have a Sir Vape T-shirt. 

So basically they have earned my trust from past dealings and hence a confident Predator Squonker purchase.
Unfortunately a few of us buyers seemed to have purchased a few duds.
Craig informed me that the product has been pulled from the shelves pending further investigation which is the sensible and honourable procedure to follow .... hats off to you.
I also understand all customers that purchased the Predator were or are being informed and solutions are offered.

I hope other vendors pay notice to this as these procedures are what all vendors are supposed to follow when a dud has been identified. Amazing service regarding feedback and solutions. 

So in conclusion ....... I don't blame Sir Vape as they are only the vendors who saw and capitalised on a opportunity but unfortunately were let down by their supplier.

I am definitely still planning on future purchases from Craig and his team as they are currently the vendor that get's in most of the latest vape-related products the earliest.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir

KZOR said:


> Just want to clear up something I said on the review that might be interpreted the wrong way.
> 
> @Sir Vape is the vendor I am referring to and when I mentioned that they were the reason I bought this product then I meant that in a good way since they always stocked great products in the past and I have ordered many times from them and have always be extremely satisfied with their products and service. I even have a Sir Vape T-shirt.
> 
> So basically they have earned my trust from past dealings and hence a confident Predator Squonker purchase.
> Unfortunately a few of us buyers seemed to have purchased a few duds.
> Craig informed me that the product has been pulled from the shelves pending further investigation which is the sensible and honourable procedure to follow .... hats off to you.
> I also understand all customers that purchased the Predator were or are being informed and solutions are offered.
> 
> I hope other vendors pay notice to this as these procedures are what all vendors are supposed to follow when a dud has been identified. Amazing service regarding feedback and solutions.
> 
> So in conclusion ....... I don't blame Sir Vape as they are only the vendors who saw and capitalised on a opportunity but unfortunately were let down by their supplier.
> 
> I am definitely still planning on future purchases from Craig and his team as they are currently the vendor that get's in most of the latest vape-related products the earliest.




Same reason I have @Sir Vape as my preferred vendor. I know @BigGuy always got my back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gilly

Straight up review their Kzor. Thanks for that.
Good for Sir Vape on their current actions.
Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

@KZOR totally agree... Sir Vape are top guys, @BigGuy sorted me out this morning quick quick. Tip of the hat to them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD

The review on youtube must've been the one I have enjoyed the most - just the description of the mod, the facial and vocal expressions , showing how slow it fires up, how bad the build quality is and when the battery fell out LOL.

Anyway, big ups to Sir Vape for all the returns - perfect as always and didn't expect anything less they are of superior quality - and they're also one of the reasons most of us are broke the same day we are paid 

Well done @KZOR on another honest review and entertaining learning experience on youtube, you have done us proud and kept us up to date - Sir Vape should ask for a review every time you buy something lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Coppervape squonk mod & Wasp Nano BF RDA ....... here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Just want to clear up something I said on the review that might be interpreted the wrong way.
> 
> @Sir Vape is the vendor I am referring to and when I mentioned that they were the reason I bought this product then I meant that in a good way since they always stocked great products in the past and I have ordered many times from them and have always be extremely satisfied with their products and service. I even have a Sir Vape T-shirt.
> 
> So basically they have earned my trust from past dealings and hence a confident Predator Squonker purchase.
> Unfortunately a few of us buyers seemed to have purchased a few duds.
> Craig informed me that the product has been pulled from the shelves pending further investigation which is the sensible and honourable procedure to follow .... hats off to you.
> I also understand all customers that purchased the Predator were or are being informed and solutions are offered.
> 
> I hope other vendors pay notice to this as these procedures are what all vendors are supposed to follow when a dud has been identified. Amazing service regarding feedback and solutions.
> 
> So in conclusion ....... I don't blame Sir Vape as they are only the vendors who saw and capitalised on a opportunity but unfortunately were let down by their supplier.
> 
> I am definitely still planning on future purchases from Craig and his team as they are currently the vendor that get's in most of the latest vape-related products the earliest.


@BigGuy also messaged me and cleared it up so I'm more then happy. Jus an unfortunate one that mod. That took her of me too and appreciate that


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for the Wasp review, @KZOR. I am seriously keen on getting a squonker setup to use occasionally when going out. Whether I get the Squeeze or the Coppervape, I think I'll pair it with the Wasp for a nice portable, juice-bottle-less (I don't really use tanks) kit to take out with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Coppervape squonk mod & Wasp Nano BF RDA ....... here.


@KZOR a trick I learnt while squonking was to make your wicks shorter than you would a normal RDA wick. 
Basically make them just touch the base of the atty. 
I dont know if it's relevant for 22mm bf atties but there was a noticeable improvement in flavour for 16mm atties and it also facilitated better juice drainage when squonking. 
Just a thought after watching your video.

Also the presentation is nice! Gives one the time to appreciate the deck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great video as always @KZOR . I particularly like the use of the large photos. Far better than some reviewers' shaky hands and cameras which won't focus on close ups. 

Just changed my order to include one.

By the way "Vaping with Vic" has a different interpretation of the do not recycle emblem. He says it means "don't vape in a dustbin". I prefer your interpretation that it is too good to throw away.

Keep up with the videos. I have watched them all at least once. By the way if you sell your juice please pm me.


----------



## kev mac

KZOR said:


> Coppervape squonk mod & Wasp Nano BF RDA ....... here.


Nice job as usual K, keep doing what you love.BTW I own some Coppervape products and I am impressed with the quality. I am waiting for a CV Skyline clone I ordered from FT.(sorry Mr.Fisher)lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

VTInbox DNA75 Squonker by Hcigar .... here.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> VTInbox DNA75 Squonker by Hcigar .... here.


Brilliant video bud thanks. Battery door may drive me nuts!!! We always appreciate ur honest videos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MOT01

KZOR said:


> Predator 80W Squonker ...... here
> 
> Please don't watch if you own and is a fan of this mod.


Used this mod for couple of days
Battery kept loosing contact had to open it to reset the battery.
Kept on leaking from the bottle cap.
Worse mod i have ever purchased

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR

MOT01 said:


> Worse mod i have ever purchased


Yea .... the only type of person that will enjoy this mod is a masochist. (Def : Someone who enjoys pain or humiliation, or who derives pleasure from harming oneself or being harmed by others.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

@KZOR the dna chips do a top job of charging batteries. The dna 200's do a great job of balanced charging. 
Granted I have a dna 75 device that my wife uses, I have never charged the battery in the device as it's so easy to remove the battery and put it in am external charger.

The dna chips are the only chips I trust to charge batteries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

KZOR said:


> Yea .... the only type of person that will enjoy this mod is a masochist. (Def : Someone who enjoys pain or humiliation, or who derives pleasure from harming oneself or being harmed by others.)


And I, therefore, am a "masochist" as I have two of these...


----------



## KZOR

Caramia said:


> And I, therefore, am a "masochist" as I have two of these...


You have two Predator squonkers ? Damn ...sorry to hear. 

Ps .... Don't worry .... i realise you thought we were talking about the Hcigar.


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> VTInbox DNA75 Squonker by Hcigar .... here.



Very informative, thanks @KZOR 
Appreciate your genuine take on these things

PS - I also dont like cucumber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

100W GBox S100 Squonker mod from Geekvape here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

KZOR said:


> 100W GBox S100 Squonker mod from Geekvape here



Thanx m8, 
Dusted off my Dripbox160, Goon1.5 Squonking away. 
Lekker man!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Made changes to the OP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Made changes to the OP.



That is so great @KZOR - fantastic

Now if you want to find a video, say for example on the "Hadaly" (i was looking for this a while back), you just go to that OP and press CTRL+F and search for "Hadaly" on the page - and it takes you to the link for the vid. Very fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> 100W GBox S100 Squonker mod from Geekvape here


gr8 review 
is this also waterproof and can be chucked around


----------



## GerritVisagie

Hakhan said:


> gr8 review
> is this also waterproof and can be chucked around



I doubt it, the Aegis is being marketed as waterproof and shockproof. 
The GBox has been around for a while.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Hakhan said:


> is this also waterproof and can be chucked around


Let us know when you have tested it and i will add the results to my review notes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Juice review : Beard , Cakeline & Loaded Cran-apple here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

CSMNT RDA BF kit here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Reload V1.5 24mm RDA by Reload Vapour USA here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

I hope all you drippers get the chance to try out this RDA. 
Still amazed every time I use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Reload V1.5 24mm RDA by Reload Vapour USA here


Nicely done @Throat Punch !

@KZOR now you need a bf kit for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

iBuddy Zbro Squonk Kit here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi

ibuddy zpro wow

who stocks them @KZOR


----------



## KZOR

Ugi said:


> who stocks them


No-one locally at the moment but I posted a link under the youtube video of the company in Hong Kong I ordered the kit from. 
http://www.3avape.com/ibuddy-zbro-bf-1300mah-squonk-kit.html


----------



## KZOR

YFTK SVA DNA75W Style Squonker here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

link not working!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

GregF said:


> link not working!


fixed .... thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> YFTK SVA DNA75W Style Squonker here


So glad u enjoyed it I love mine!! Excellent review bud bottles r ridiculously soft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## piffht

Why do you emphasise it's not advised to charge onboard "because this is an Evolve DNA"?

Sure, external is usually better, but this is Evolv and their chipsets are tops for onboard charging. And it's a single cell mod, so balancing isn't a factor?!


----------



## KZOR

piffht said:


> but this is Evolv and their chipsets are tops for onboard charging.


I know that DNA boards have reliable overcharge protection and amp regulation so it doesn't draw power that it can't handle.
For the majority of the cases i would certainly agree but there has been many reported cases where certain DNA chips only gets to 0.5 -0.6A charging over the micro USB. 
Because you could get voltage drop from your cable or when the board heats up it would prove to be more efficient using a external charger.
Also if a battery decides to go critical, during charge it's better to fry a stand alone charger than your mod.
Prevention is better than cure in my case.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## piffht

Fair points, thanks for explaining.

Also, not-thanks for making me want to spend $90.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

This will probably be my last video link on this forum. Enjoy. 
YFTK Soul S Styled 22mm BF RDA here


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> This will probably be my last video link on this forum. Enjoy.
> YFTK Soul S Styled 22mm BF RDA here


Why bro? Some of us wait for these vids man

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Scouse45 said:


> Why bro? Some of us wait for these vids man


I get feedback from a maximum of five forum members so i honestly do not see the point. 
I tested the forum with my last three videos and you can go see for yourself the sad reality regarding feedback. 
The few that show interest is very likely subscribers in any case and they will get a notice. 
Not angry at anyone and will still be active.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lee

KZOR said:


> I get feedback from a maximum of five forum members so i honestly do not see the point.
> I tested the forum with my last three videos and you can go see for yourself the sad reality regarding feedback.
> The few that show interest is very likely subscribers in any case and they will get a notice.
> Not angry at anyone and will still be active.


I think you have more fans than you realize. I'm sure there are a few who aren't subscribed... keep making vids Louis... I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say you're by far one of our favourite reviewers.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> I get feedback from a maximum of five forum members so i honestly do not see the point.
> I tested the forum with my last three videos and you can go see for yourself the sad reality regarding feedback.
> The few that show interest is very likely subscribers in any case and they will get a notice.
> Not angry at anyone and will still be active.


Agree with @Lee definitely favourite bud serious I now trust u on purchases fully!!! Myself and friends on the forum all let each other know as soon as ur vids r up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

KZOR said:


> This will probably be my last video link on this forum. Enjoy.
> YFTK Soul S Styled 22mm BF RDA here


Are you still going to do video reviews but just not link them here?


----------



## KZOR

@GregF 
Yea m8. Will definitely still do videos. 
My vcam will also accompany me to Vapecon.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GregF

Then you might as well just link them here as well. You say you are still going to be active here so just post the link.
What have you got to lose?

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Silver

@KZOR , please continue posting your links here to your vids
There are plenty forumites that watch
I know you want them to subscribe to your vid channel, but dont forget the forum, you have a great following here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## piffht

GregF said:


> Then you might as well just link them here as well. You say you are still going to be active here so just post the link.
> What have you got to lose?



Definitely agree with this. Seems like a minor inconvenience, if anything. I know I often watch but don't engage here or there.

@KZOR, how does your traffic sources report look? https://www.youtube.com/analytics -> traffic sources -> external / date range top right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands

For those of us with very little interest in social media platforms this will be a loss, your content was solid and reliable @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Winner winner @KZOR !!
Love your videos

Thanks for linking it in

I like watching it while within ECIGSSA, so I can see your avatar and my alerts 

Lolled when you coughed and spluttered.

Alert. KZOR says flavour is very good and on par with hadaly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Still cannot believe a R180 atty delivers the performance of a HE atty. Vaping on it atm....... wow.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Still cannot believe a R180 atty delivers the performance of a HE atty. Vaping on it atm....... wow.


Damn u now I gotta order a flav also for my sva! Good job again bud loooove ur reviews and they coming one a day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> Still cannot believe a R180 atty delivers the performance of a HE atty. Vaping on it atm....... wow.


Big ups @KZOR ... for sharing this , better bang for buck!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dastrix550

KZOR said:


>



Nice review and really great RDA! 

For those interested you can pick them up here: 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/sxk-styled-flave-rda



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great fun vid. Good to see that neighbours still care. I once had the owner of a garage shop run out because he thought my car had caught alight. 

Really like your videos @KZOR. Pleased to see that you are still posting links here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Loved it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

KZOR said:


>




That was awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Yussie @KZOR - The Minister of Sound & Music - AWESOME....

Edit:-
Mmmm...maybe not the Minister...
Rather....The Maister....A Music Ring must be forged from Stainless Steel - wrapped with plattered strands of Ni80 and Titanium with Ultem Links and added to your "Chain of Vape" Mastery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @KZOR !
Loved it because it was such fun
Lolled at the car that stopped outside when they thought the garage was on fire. Hehe

VapeCon here we come... 
I think we gonna need a few more vapers to help you fill up the arena though!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Lots of fun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

KZOR said:


> I get feedback from a maximum of five forum members so i honestly do not see the point.
> I tested the forum with my last three videos and you can go see for yourself the sad reality regarding feedback.
> The few that show interest is very likely subscribers in any case and they will get a notice.
> Not angry at anyone and will still be active.



A number of people from the forum probably choose not to give feed back.

I found out and subscribed to you channel though this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> I get feedback from a maximum of five forum members so i honestly do not see the point.
> I tested the forum with my last three videos and you can go see for yourself the sad reality regarding feedback.
> The few that show interest is very likely subscribers in any case and they will get a notice.
> Not angry at anyone and will still be active.



Hey pastor @KZOR, I follow your videos religiously. It does help that you post the notice in the forum. During the day at work, I might get the notification, but miss it because I'm busy. At night time when I have quality time to worship in the forums, I can't miss it. 

PS looking forward to meet you during my pilgrimage in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

I enjoy all your videos KZOR. Cheers if you are moving to better pastures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


>




Nice video @KZOR .
So Native Wicks is what gets your nipples standing you say 

I haven't seen Native Wicks before, do you by any chance know which vendors sell it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice video @KZOR .
> So Native Wicks is what gets your nipples standing you say
> 
> I haven't seen Native Wicks before, do you by any chance know which vendors sell it?


Seems promising. But Native Wicks seems hard to find in SA. Vapers Corner and Vape Hyper list them, but both are sold out. Unless my Google skills are failing me, I can't find any other vendors listing it. Maybe @KZOR has a source for us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Brilliant video @KZOR loving then always

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

aktorsyl said:


> Maybe @KZOR has a source for us?


I also only found those two vendors but mine i received from "The Vape Don" himself. 
Some say he does not brush his teeth to keep the ladies abay ...... but we know him as the @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great vid as always @KZOR . Can't stop a teacher from turning cotton into a science project.

Your experiment revealed what I always suspected. If you are not getting dry hits (bad wicking) then most cottons are very similar. I bet no one would be prepared to do a blind cotton test for flavour .

PS. The Americans have a custom of thanking ex soldiers, fireman, and emergency service personnel for their service, whenever they meet them. The term "thank you for your service" is frequently used. There is even a movie, soon to be released, with this name.

I think that in South Africa we should use this term with respect to our teachers (particularly the dedicated ones). Teachers make massive financial and other sacrifices when choosing their profession. Most university graduates earn far more than teachers. This is an unfortunate reality due national budget constraints. The least we can do is thank good teachers for their service.

I have watched some of the educational vids @KZOR has made, and am sure he falls into the highest category of dedicated teachers. So, @KZOR , *Thank you for your service !* ".

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Lekker video @KZOR
Very interesting
Love your chirps, very entertaining to watch and easy to follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Great vid as always @KZOR . Can't stop a teacher from turning cotton into a science project.
> 
> Your experiment revealed what I always suspected. If you are not getting dry hits (bad wicking) then most cottons are very similar. I bet no one would be prepared to do a blind cotton test for flavour .
> 
> PS. The Americans have a custom of thanking ex soldiers, fireman, and emergency service personnel for their service, whenever they meet them. The term "thank you for your service" is frequently used. There is even a movie, soon to be released, with this name.
> 
> I think that in South Africa we should use this term with respect to our teachers (particularly the dedicated ones). Teachers make massive financial and other sacrifices when choosing their profession. Most university graduates earn far more than teachers. This is an unfortunate reality due national budget constraints. The least we can do is thank good teachers for their service.
> 
> I have watched some of the educational vids @KZOR has made, and am sure he falls into the highest category of dedicated teachers. So, @KZOR , *Thank you for your service !* ".



Very well said @Puff the Magic Dragon !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thank you for your service !


Now that is a very special post @Puff the Magic Dragon. 
I love my job which is a rarity in the Government sector but what i often tell my learners is that positive feedback and recognition is what drives the Homo sapien to perform. You have just topped up my fuel tank again. 
Educators are frowned upon by most these days because of bad overall academic results but what people should realise is that the main reason for that is the lack of stringent disciplinary measures. This has killed off the possibility of dedication for most learners.
Thanks again for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


>



Top video thanks bud!! Love the guest appearance of the dog in the video wat a legend loving ur dead rabbit there the pooch. Must get one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Scouse45 said:


> Must get one of these


Dog or the atty?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

@KZOR , you are making it so difficult for me to keep to my budget with your video's and what I like the most is the honest reviews, making it easier for us the consumes. Back to my actual question, you don't perhaps have any feedback or have a ZION RDA by Armageddon. I was looking at that atty for a new squonker I am waiting for. Thank mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Great video @KZOR , wanted to ask something though brother.

I see its not only you but on most (if not all) review videos i watch, when you wick your atty you use a really long piece of cotton and then trim it.

Why do you use such a long piece intially and do you use those off cutts again or just chuck them ?

I ask cause usually when i wick i cut a piece of cotton which i know i will only stay left with about 10-15mm on either side to trim off.

Thanks again for all the vids brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> Why do you use such a long piece intially


I use a long piece because that is the length on the CBV2 or Streaky Cotton and because i roll the whole piece i pull it through to the one end till i am happy with the tension. 
The pieces i cut off will always be used again if they long enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


> I use a long piece because that is the length on the CBV2 or Streaky Cotton and because i roll the whole piece i pull it through to the one end till i am happy with the tension.
> The pieces i cut off will always be used again if they long enough.



Thanks for the response brother. Cool, was just wondering i try and use every little scrap of cotton 
I treat like its a scarce and expensive commodity and when i see your videos i keep saying to myself i hope hos not chucking that off cut away 

Anothet one @KZOR your new baby squonker (cant rember the name)
If you ever manage to get a pico squeeze please do a side by side comparison in terms of size and how the mods hit with the same build.

Thanks brother, take care

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Frankenskull v3 Style Mech Squonker

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Frankenskull v3 Style Mech Squonker




Thanks for the vid @KZOR.... enjoyed watching that. What a fun little mod to get to see if squonking is for you without breaking the bank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great fun video as always @KZOR .

Nice to see a reviewer not only promote a clone but a cheap and cheerful one at that (even cheap for an already cheap clone) In my opinion why not have some fun with an item which has no more safety issues than any other mech.

This mod has been around for four months (maybe more) and I am yet to see a safety issue reported. It is strange that so few people would be seen in public with such a cheap mod. We seem to lack any sort of backbone today. 

I always like to ask people *who* they think they are if they are standing on a beach in a swimming costume. They are a clean slate. If you start chatting to someone they have no idea that you have a BMW in the parking lot, and a mansion in XYZ suburb. They have no idea what sort of education you have, or what HE products you have at home. Do we need external wealth to validate who we are, and our value to society. 

Just a bit of a waffle but it is something I feel strongly about.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


>




Watched it again @KZOR and ordered. Flave on its way


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Day 3 of consistent usage and have to say that the performance is still great. This little guy grows on you. 
Very very comfortable in the hand because of that curvature.
Cannot wait for future releases from 3DBitz.

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

KZOR said:


>



Hey! It was awesome meeting you @KZOR 

Thanks for the video, now I also have an idea of what happened at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Quakes

KZOR said:


>



Awesome video @KZOR and lekker tunes. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000

Awesome Vapecon video, sad that I missed out but really proud of the guys for doing a great job organizing it, and the vendors did an outstanding job with their setups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


>



Fantastic! Thanks for the awesome video. Makes me want to turn back the clock by about 36 hours right about now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Max

@KZOR - Totally Totally Awesome and a big compliment to you for all your efforts in that video - the background music - spot on Sir. 

Hope you arrived home safely. 

Please confirm if you have seen the other posts and pm regarding "Groot". 

Best Regards and looking forward to your reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Awesome @KZOR - yes - I did see that and Good on You - Thank You so much. 

I'm going to process as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Fantastic - thanks for sharing @KZOR




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst

KZOR said:


>




Awesome video. It was an epic day. It was nice meeting you @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruan0.30

KZOR said:


>


Sooo to the next non-vaper that tells me vaping is SH!T or gay or whatsoever im gonna show them this video thanx. @KZOR

I was not at vapecon but i surely missed out alot...
Duty calls!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thanx for the video brother.
Lekker meeting you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja

I am so bummed that I didn't get to meet you at Vapecon @KZOR ... It is afterall because of you that I got into DIY!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707

Lukka vid @KZOR... thanks a lot. Got proper depression seeing what I missed out on having to stay down in Cape Town. Looks like it was an awesome success so a big ups to everyone involved in making this a day to remember for all!!



KZOR said:


>







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

KZOR said:


>




Excellent

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@KZOR for some reason i did not mention you, blame it on the gray hair, it was really nice to meet you and walk around with you mate, that Groot was epic. Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Oh my hat, @KZOR - that was just brilliant!
Thank you, thamk you, thank you

I get a lump in my throat just watching that

Am so grateful you came to VapeCon and am SO SORRY we didnt get a chance to have a proper chat. 

Thanks for the deejay session! I loved the music
And thanks for this video - it is very special - loved the coverage of the dash to the entrance at 9am when VapeCon opened! And all the fun vibes inside. You captured it so well. Wow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

KZOR said:


>



Epic Video! Was great seeing you there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

Tanja said:


> I am so bummed that I didn't get to meet you at Vapecon @KZOR ... It is afterall because of you that I got into DIY!


@Tanja when can _get some of you DIY juices to try out _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Decided to do a give-away for the Coilart DPro RDA with the two installed coils since i have enough RDA's at the moment.
All you have to do is be a South African citizen and .......
1) be a subscriber
2) make sure to like the video
3) comment below the youtube video on why i should give you the RDA 
I will select a winner on Wednesday at around 20:00 so be sure to check this thread around that time. 
Postage is on me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> Decided to do a give-away for the Coilart DPro RDA with the two installed coils since i have enough RDA's at the moment.
> All you have to do is be a South African citizen and .......
> 1) be a subscriber
> 2) make sure to like the video
> 3) comment below the youtube video on why i should give you the RDA
> I will select a winner on Wednesday at around 20:00 so be sure to check this thread around that time.
> Postage is on me.



@KZOR - I'll wait for the Hadaly give away . Jokes aside - after contsantly hearing your opinion, I am collecting a Hadaly when I come down soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up on the DPRO... I built mine with a single coil and am really enjoying it. I must say the Ultem one is my favourite because it stays cool!
And I am running them at 30 watts with 0.35Ω claptons.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stillwaters

Smaak the shirt @KZOR and thanks for that review

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max

Hi @KZOR and @Rude Rudi - I must potentially be one of the most archaic/dommest users on YouTube - I cannot locate the field to submit a comment on your YouTube video @KZOR. How do you do it. I have an iPhone 6s. 

Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Max said:


> Hi @KZOR and @Rude Rudi - I must potentially be one of the most archaic/dommest users on YouTube - I cannot locate the field to submit a comment on your YouTube video @KZOR. How do you do it. I have an iPhone 6s.
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.



Hi Bud
You have to go into you tube and select the video, once on page of video scroll right to bottom and you will see a comment icon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I couldn't find any comment box on the new-look YouTube interface so I had to go back to the old version. That's on PC, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

@KZOR @Rude Rudi @Clouds4Days - Done - Thank You for your excellent help

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Max

Hi Mr @KZOR - hope u doooin well there in the Cape - "Groot" is done - smells just like yours - and takes a stand to steep awhile until His/Her Operating Device is provided.

I'm considering a Wotofo Troll V2 22mm RDA Dual Coil but we'll see - just wanted to let you know that The "Groot" is made. 

Best Regards - Max

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

KZOR said:


>



Glad you're enjoying the cap, thanks for the shoutout

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


>



Thank you kindly for this video sir! Very much appreciated.
I've added the necessary bits for Groot to the list. End of month mixing can't come soon enough

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @Tanja when can _get some of you DIY juices to try out _


I don't really have any of my own creations worth while at the moment... I just make recipes that I find online... but I do have many that you are more than welcome to try out... what profiles do you enjoy... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape Hacker 808

@Tanja thats awesome nothing not worth trying. When the next meet and greet... Maybe then I can get a taste....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> @Tanja thats awesome nothing not worth trying. When the next meet and greet... Maybe then I can get a taste....


Anytime  Sharing is caring...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

Tanja said:


> Anytime  Sharing is caring...


^ Don't you just love how friendly this community is?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja

TheV said:


> ^ Don't you just love how friendly this community is?!


It's brilliant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Ruan0.30

@GerritVisagie

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks mender - been considering this conundrum... think I'll perhaps get the clone and then get the new Entheon... patiently awaiting your review of it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep

Awsome review @KZOR hoped you would do a review like this I just love my sxk hadaly and use it daily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Thanks @KZOR - the genuine is awaiting me - good to know it has a slight edge - besides, I paid for it already. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Just an idea, I know you may not like it, BUT..... Vape King has some CSMNT clones...
Wink wink Nudge nudge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great review as always. Pleased to see that you continue to review both clones and authentic. It would seem that many of the international reviewers steer away from clone reviews, probably because their items for review are supplied by authentic manufacturers.

I see that a PEI (Ultem ) clone version is also available. Reviewers at FastTech rate it as highly as the SXK. Price ? ... R110.

I have had my SXK Hadaly for a few days. Flavour is great, but I need more time to try out different coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

KZOR said:


>




Hi @KZOR havent had time to watch your new vid yet but from the response i take the sxk hadaly is a winner.

I must be honest i sold my Authentic hadaly to buy the Shenrey Hadaly as a couple of mates rated it highly and they were not wrong. To be really honest the machining on my Sherey hadaly is even better than the authentic.

My authentic had tool vibration marks in the juice well around the corners (radius) and the Sherey is smooth.

Overall selling my authentic to buy a clone at a 1/10 th of the price and is better built was a great decision.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst

Very informative video and will definetly take the diference into consideration when making this purchase. Clone or original. Just need to ge over the reo hype. (Not ever - this is an amazing menthol vape)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @KZOR havent had time to watch your new vid yet but from the response i take the sxk hadaly is a winner.
> 
> I must be honest i sold my Authentic hadaly to buy the Shenrey Hadaly as a couple of mates rated it highly and they were not wrong. To be really honest the machining on my Sherey hadaly is even better than the authentic.
> 
> My authentic had tool vibration marks in the juice well around the corners (radius) and the Sherey is smooth.
> 
> Overall selling my authentic to buy a clone at a 1/10 th of the price and is better built was a great decision.


I've never tried the authentic Hadaly, so I can't speak with the same authority. I must, however, also say that the ShenRay clone is an absolute winner quality and flavor wise. Although the SXK clone is highly rated, when I was looking to order it I stumbled across comments that the ShenRay is superior and a true 1 /1 and I then rather went with that (I think it was $ 1 more). I particularly like the fact that the 510 and the screws are also SS (I am not 100 % sure about this, but the screws on the SXK seems to be gold plated brass, and not gold plated SS). The screws on the ShenRay seem to be really tough and durable, whereas I've seen some pics of the SXK screws getting slightly chewed up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Lingogrey said:


> I've never tried the authentic Hadaly, so I can't speak with the same authority. I must, however, also say that the ShenRay clone is an absolute winner quality and flavor wise. Although the SXK clone is highly rated, when I was looking to order it I stumbled across comments that the ShenRay is superior and a true 1 /1 and I then rather went with that (I think it was $ 1 more). I particularly like the fact that the 510 and the screws are also SS (I am not 100 % sure about this, but the screws on the SXK seems to be gold plated brass, and not gold plated SS). The screws on the ShenRay seem to be really tough and durable, whereas I've seen some pics of the SXK screws getting slightly chewed up.


I can confirm the sxk has brass screws (iv tightened a head clean off)

I would love to compare the shenray to my authentic though ,its been on my raydar but dont have the strength or patients for 3F/FT orders (SAPO)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Shenray hadaly is darn close to authentic even more so than sxk.... esteemed advice from @spiv and @Clouds4Days led me to shenray and it's a winner

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JB1987

Very interesting, thank you for the comparison @KZOR . I wanted to buy an authentic but could not really afford it at the time so I went for the SXK clone, have always been curious how it compares to the authentic. I might buy the new RDA from Psyclone though, authentic this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine

Thanks for you warm hearted, informative videos KZOR. Keep em coming. I watch them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

incredible_hullk said:


> Shenray hadaly is darn close to authentic even more so than sxk.... esteemed advice from @spiv and @Clouds4Days led me to shenray and it's a winner



Where did you get the Shenray?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get the Shenray?



Howsit bud, we got them from 3F Vape

http://www.3fvape.com/home/12631-sh...ainless-steel-22mm-diameter.html#.WcDTGuG6LqA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Great video on the Hadaly original vs clone @KZOR
Very informative and interesting
With the usual KZOR humour, which makes it a pleasure to watch
Loved the chirp when you said lets give it a little "squonkie" 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Loved this video @KZOR 
The mod looks great and as you say nice and compact
Your vids are great and always fun and informative to watch

Nice to see @BumbleBee 's melktert in your device and you wearing The Vape Guy's cap
I also like that juice. Nice n tasty

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Ooh, another @KZOR video
Am watching now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker vid @KZOR!
Super squonk saturation clip!
Just love the excitement when you put on the "classy" drip tip. Made me laugh.

By the way, what was that vapour coming from the bottom in the first few minutes of the video?
Lol, was I seeing things?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> what was that vapour coming from the bottom in the first few minutes of the video?


My fresh cup of coffee was standing there

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I will watch the video tonight @KZOR once my night data kicks in 

But out of intrest cause the anticipation till then is killing me. (I been eyeing this rda) whats your take on it brother and what can you compare it to airflow wise,build wise and flavour wise.

Ive starting really enjoying smaller atties that take single coils and have more of a restrictive airflow.

These big dual coils, cloud chucking 24mm attys have there place but dont give one any sense of satisfaction . its become more of a indulgence than sense of satisfaction with this big attys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> whats your take on it brother


Everything is great if you like a more restricted hit than the Hadaly, slightly less flavour than the Hadaly and one side less airflow than the Hadaly. 
Vapers seeking a tight draw will defo enjoy this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great vid as always @KZOR .


I was playing around the other day, and put the Wasp top cap on the Hadaly. Turned "sideways". In other words, two air holes at the cotton ends.

I truly couldn't decide whether this improved or hampered the Hadaly's performance. Please give it a try as you have a Wasp, and let us know what you think. I am admittedly a bid taste/flavor disadvantaged, maybe because of too many years of smoking. 

Giving a vaper too many toys to play with is like giving a chimpanzee a typewriter. Eventually you may come up with something that works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I caught up on all your Vids last night @KZOR . the concord seems interesting but that airflow desighn is bothering me. Its the same as using a atty designed for dual coil in single coil variation it just doesn't feel right.

Also i have to disagree with you on one comment Kzor 

The hadaly clone and authentic vid, you say the authentic had ever so slightly better flavour. Are you sure its not just your mind trying to justify the price of the authentic?

I notice no diffrence at all in flavour production on the authentic and clone. 
But other than that great review my brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45

Clouds4Days said:


> I caught up on all your Vids last night @KZOR . the concord seems interesting but that airflow desighn is bothering me. Its the same as using a atty designed for dual coil in single coil variation it just doesn't feel right.
> 
> Also i have to disagree with you on one comment Kzor
> 
> The hadaly clone and authentic vid, you say the authentic had ever so slightly better flavour. Are you sure its not just your mind trying to justify the price of the authentic?
> 
> I notice no diffrence at all in flavour production on the authentic and clone.
> But other than that great review my brother.


I hav clone and shenray hadaly bud and to me flavour is identical both brilliant. Jus the authentic has better better clamps that's the difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

*Tigertek Morphe Single Coil Spring-Post 24mm RDA*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

CAPO Squonker by IJOY

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> CAPO Squonker by IJOY



Great review, thanks.
Now I am wondering whom is P Visagie...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Now I am wondering whom is P Visagie...


Does it maybe have something to do with an Indian ritual?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Considering the comment on your video I wonder if it is not Mr Anthophila himself?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Awsome review thanks @KZOR loved the 100 watts comparison.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter

Jip i agree, good review, very much nice so @KZOR

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

@KZOR will watch this later this evening.
But overall is it good or bad brother?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> But overall is it good or bad brother?


Mod great but atty average.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> @Scouse45


Shot my bud wil watch I’m more interested in mod anyway

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @KZOR
As usual, informative and easy viewing
Love your chirps, eg the Toblerone box, hehe

This looks like a great mod and i like how simple it seems to be.
Led indicators for battery life are great

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I love your reviews. Its like chatting to a bud at a braai

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

*Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Coil DIY Kit and demo*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KZOR

My first attempt at simple staggered fused claptons with the daedalus and not too shabby. 
This tool seems to have the capability to make very nice coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@KZOR lekker review... you made it look so easy... maybe even I could make a clapton with that goodie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep

KZOR said:


> *Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Coil DIY Kit and demo*


Awesome review thanks @KZOR even learnt something new how to straighten wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Sorry @KZOR, but my OCD is killing me here. Great review and presentation, but check out this video  on how to pronounce Daedalus and after that please send it on to Rip Stupid Trippers coz he's the worst.
Awesome tutorial on how to use it and great review. Peace.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

zadiac said:


> on how to pronounce Daedalus



Thanks for the concern and feedback on the pronunciation. 
Your video has daedalus pronounced as :"dead"-"uh" - "liss"
While the folk from Avidartisan themselves pronounce it as : "die"-"duh"-"liss"

I am more inclined to base my pronunciation on the latter since we have an "a" before "e" situation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Coil DIY Kit and demo*



Wow, that was great @KZOR - thanks
You really make it look so easy - and your vids are excellent and nice to watch
Makes me want to try it!

@Rob Fisher , i want to see if you can make a clapton for the exocet with this daedalus!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

KZOR said:


> *Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Coil DIY Kit and demo*



Awesome review. So I have been using this Daedalus for the past month and have made fused claptons countless times with no issues and maybe 1% wastage. 5 days I go attempted 3 and 4 cores and that was just flawless as well. Amazing kit for anyone.

When you have some time a build video of your staggered fused claptons will be great. Would love to try, just not sure of the way. With fused claptons was just too easy. Best part is u can vape and watch the magic happens hands free.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Thanks for the concern and feedback on the pronunciation.
> Your video has daedalus pronounced as :"dead"-"uh" - "liss"
> While the folk from Avidartisan themselves pronounce it as : "die"-"duh"-"liss"
> 
> I am more inclined to base my pronunciation on the latter since we have an "a" before "e" situation.


My pronunciation is also different and I think everyone is getting it off as it should be "Day"-"duh"-"liss"  
Nice review @KZOR . Now I have to upgrade my v1...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> My pronunciation is also different and I think everyone is getting it off as it should be "Day"-"duh"-"liss"
> Nice review @KZOR . Now I have to upgrade my v1...


Off topic bit do we know if there are any local vendors stocking this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

I can't wait for the Upgrade Kit I ordered to get here. I've gotten tons of mileage out of the V1 and made many FC's and Staggered FC's with it.

Thanks for the video tutorial @KZOR - I'm glad you finally managed to get your hands on a kit after the customs fiasco.

PS: I follow and use your guide when doing Framed Staples (thanks for that), if you can will you consider doing a video on Framed Staples but using the Daedalus v2? 
Currently I dont use the Daedalus to do Framed Staples.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Greyz said:


> I can't wait for the Upgrade Kit I ordered to get here. I've gotten tons of mileage out of the V1 and made many FC's and Staggered FC's with it.
> 
> Thanks for the video tutorial @KZOR - I'm glad you finally managed to get your hands on a kit after the customs fiasco.
> 
> PS: I follow and use your guide when doing Framed Staples (thanks for that), if you can will you consider doing a video on Framed Staples but using the Daedalus v2?
> Currently I dont use the Daedalus to do Framed Staples.


I’m with @Greyz can u do a video on how to make the framed staples with the v2 when possible bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai

Joh... awesome mate. Great review @ Kzor


KZOR said:


> My first attempt at simple staggered fused claptons with the daedalus and not too shabby.
> This tool seems to have the capability to make very nice coils.
> View attachment 116296
> View attachment 116297

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

*Daedalus Pro : Staggered Fused Clapton*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beautiful Louissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Staggered Fused Clapton*



Thanking you kindly Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Staggered Fused Clapton*


"Day" 

I'm going to modify my v1 for this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Staggered Fused Clapton*



You my friend are star. Thank you very much. this is what I will definitely trying tomorrow. It seems very easy. Once again many thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

KZOR said:


> Thanks for the concern and feedback on the pronunciation.
> Your video has daedalus pronounced as :"dead"-"uh" - "liss"
> While the folk from Avidartisan themselves pronounce it as : "die"-"duh"-"liss"
> 
> I am more inclined to base my pronunciation on the latter since we have an "a" before "e" situation.



I'm sorry for making that post. My bad. Please ignore it. Won't happen again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Greyz said:


> will you consider doing a video on Framed Staples but using the Daedalus v2?



Just managed to find a way to do framed staple builds. I am over the moon since i could not find anyone on the net that could help me. 
Will do a video tutorial tomorrow on how to make them using the daedalus.
The method even worked making my favourite staples ..... 6x0.3 ribbons bordered by 2x28ga and claptones with 38ga.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Just managed to find a way to do framed staple builds. I am over the moon since i could not find anyone on the net that could help me.
> Will do a video tutorial tomorrow on how to make them using the daedalus.
> The method even worked making my favourite staples ..... 6x0.3 ribbons bordered by 2x28ga and claptones with 38ga.
> View attachment 116371
> View attachment 116372
> View attachment 116373



Damn- well done Meneer!! That is awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Just managed to find a way to do framed staple builds. I am over the moon since i could not find anyone on the net that could help me.
> Will do a video tutorial tomorrow on how to make them using the daedalus.
> The method even worked making my favourite staples ..... 6x0.3 ribbons bordered by 2x28ga and claptones with 38ga.
> View attachment 116371
> View attachment 116372
> View attachment 116373


Now I’m excited bud! Can’t wait to c it. Well played Louis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Greyz said:


> if you can will you consider doing a video on Framed Staples



*Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*

Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Ash

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*
> 
> Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.



That video was awesome too. Many Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shatter

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*
> 
> Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.


Chicken dinner! Thanx for the upload @KZOR I found it very detailed and informative, Will be using this to when I attempt my own coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@KZOR I will never make fancy coils but I really appreciate your video's because I'm actually learning how each of the different coils are made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*
> 
> Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.


Just wow @KZOR ... now to get bulk ribbon and make these bad boys 

Thanks for the easy tutorial mate

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*
> 
> Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.


great video. that little 24g in the end genius. 
how do you straighten the flat wire? tried straighting of the spool but never comes out straight. 
thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Framed Staple Coil*
> 
> Proud to say that i think i am the first guy or at least one of the few to do a tutorial on framed staple coils using the daedalus pro. Proudly South African.


Thank you Kzor! My v2 upgrade but still hasn't arrived but I followed your tutorial now and managed to make 2 beautiful Framed Staple coils.

I used 6 (3 doubled over) strands of 0.5mm Flat Ribbon Kanthal, Framed that with 26ga Ni80and Clapton with 34ga Ni80. 
I did the Clapton over the frames the old fashioned way using just the Daedalus drill and spool in my hand.

Would this coil get the Kzor stamp of approval?









Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Greyz said:


> Thank you Kzor! My v2 upgrade but still hasn't arrived but I followed your tutorial now and managed to make 2 beautiful Framed Staple coils.
> 
> I used 6 (3 doubled over) strands of 0.5mm Flat Ribbon Kanthal, Framed that with 26ga Ni80and Clapton with 34ga Ni80.
> I did the Clapton over the frames the old fashioned way using just the Daedalus drill and spool in my hand.
> 
> Would this coil get the Kzor stamp of approval?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Greyz said:


> Would this coil get the Kzor stamp of approval?


Hats off to you. 
Grats m8. Looking forward to seeing more. 
If you used 0.4 ribbons instead of 0.5 it would have a flatter look but still a very nice coil.
Tip ...... using smaller ga wires tend to increase flavour production so try the one i made and let me know what type of vape you get.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Thank you Sir. I only had the 0.5mm ribbon available at home so sadly that had to suffice. Your video had my creative juice pumped so I thought I'd give it a go anyway.
I'll pick up some 0.3mm ribbon this week and frame that with 28ga.
Hopefully the upgrade V2 kit is here too because I'll need the daedalus to Clapton the 38ga. My eyes fail me with wire thinner than 36ga

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

@KZOR - great video tutorials! You are a pro at this amd a pro at explaining things.

Please can you explain to me what the difference is between a fused clapton, staggered fused clapton and a framed staple? I cant see so well what the difference is

Also, what are the merits of these coil types and how do they change the vape for you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Greyz said:


> Thank you Sir. I only had the 0.5mm ribbon available at home so sadly that had to suffice. Your video had my creative juice pumped so I thought I'd hug it a go anyway.
> I'll pick up some 0.3mm ribbon this week and frame that with 28ga.
> Hopefully the upgrade V2 kit is here soo because I'll need the daedalus to Clapton the 38ga. My eyes fail me with wire thinner than 36ga
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


Where did u get the upgrade kit from @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

incredible_hullk said:


> Where did u get the upgrade kit from @Greyz


We did a GB from 3fvape its $24.99 f0r the upgrade kit. If you have the original daedalus or a drill all you will need is the upgrade kit. 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> what the difference is between a fused clapton, staggered fused clapton and a framed staple?


*"Clapton" *refers to a core wire/s being wrapped by a thinner one.
If you wrap (clapton) one wire it is called a simple clapton.


*"Fused"* refers to two or more wires being held together by wrapping wires. Here is a few examples of two wires "claptoned" with different ga wires.


*"Staggered"* refers to the way in which core wires are fused together. You have two claptoned wires with spaces between and then use the same ga wire that runs in those spaces to keep them together.




*"Framed"* refers to the usage of outside (bordering) core wires in a more complex build.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> what are the merits of these coil types and how do they change the vape for you?


The type and diameter of wires used not only influences flavour production but also durability, heat dispersion, ramp up time as well as ease of use as a building medium.
Alot has been said and posted about the differences between wire types.
I just love the frame staple because it gives me fantastic surface area for maximum flavour as well as a great combination of all the other qualities.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> The type and diameter of wires used not only influences flavour production but also durability, heat dispersion, ramp up time as well as ease of use as a building medium.
> Alot has been said and posted about the differences between wire types.
> I just love the frame staple because it gives me fantastic surface area for maximum flavour as well as a great combination of all the other qualities.


Kzor sorry to derail quickly but ur framed don’t they get too hot in ur mech single coil atties? On regulated wat watts do u push them at and wats their resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Scouse45 said:


> don’t they get too hot in ur mech single coil atties


Don't normally use them on mechs but i am using the DOVPO mech atm with the Hadaly and no heating of the atty.
Regulated i vape at 50W with a resistance in the area of 0.16ohms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Don't normally use them on mechs but i am using the DOVPO mech atm with the Hadaly and no heating of the atty.
> Regulated i vape at 50W with a resistance in the area of 0.16ohms.


Brilliant thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *"Clapton" *refers to a core wire/s being wrapped by a thinner one.
> If you wrap (clapton) one wire it is called a simple clapton.
> View attachment 116582
> 
> *"Fused"* refers to two or more wires being held together by wrapping wires. Here is a few examples of two wires "claptoned" with different ga wires.
> View attachment 116583
> 
> *"Staggered"* refers to the way in which core wires are fused together. You have two claptoned wires with spaces between and then use the same ga wire that runs in those spaces to keep them together.
> View attachment 116587
> 
> View attachment 116586
> 
> *"Framed"* refers to the usage of outside (bordering) core wires in a more complex build.
> View attachment 116585



Thanks @KZOR 
Very well explained.
I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@KZOR i hope you don't mind me posting here.
I had 5 minutes to play.
Daedalus pro makes this so very easy. 
@Silver, initial build  
@RayDeny have you tried more tension on your Clapton wire spool?

4x28 AWG inner claptoned with 40 AWG.
All ni 80. 
3mm ID comes out at 0.34 ohms.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> @KZOR i hope you don't mind me posting here.
> I had 5 minutes to play.
> Daedalus pro makes this so very easy.
> @Silver, initial build
> @RayDeny have you tried more tension on your Clapton wire spool?
> 
> 4x28 AWG inner claptoned with 40 AWG.
> All ni 80.
> 3mm ID comes out at 0.34 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 116722
> View attachment 116723
> View attachment 116724
> View attachment 116725


Simply gorgeous! 4 core framed kinda fused something or other

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Scouse45 said:


> Simply gorgeous! 4 core framed kinda fused something or other


Just calling it a 4 core fused Clapton.
Nice ramp up with a nice warm vape for an airy atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

That's awesome @Christos !
What's the vape like? 
And compared to a normal round wire coil?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> Just calling it a 4 core fused Clapton.
> Nice ramp up with a nice warm vape for an airy atty.


Nice for a flav maybe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Christos said:


> i hope you don't mind me posting here


Not at all m8.
Those coils look boss. You will deserve your coil medal in no time if you continue this way. 
Great coils are all about tension and patience.
Planning a tutorial on Alien coils using the daedalus pro tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

KZOR said:


> Not at all m8.
> Those coils look boss. You will deserve your coil medal in no time if you continue this way.
> Great coils are all about tension and patience.
> Planning a tutorial on Alien coils using the daedalus pro tomorrow morning.


This I can’t wait for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> That's awesome @Christos !
> What's the vape like?
> And compared to a normal round wire coil?


Ramp up is pretty good and slightly on the warmer side.
I don't like hot vapes but I also shy away from cool ones.
My goto build is a 3 core 28 aliened with 38awg.
This is rather pleasant and perfect temperature in an aerier atty for me. I haven't used a normal wire coil in a very long time but for me this coil is making the haku shine with good flavour. The last plain build I did was on a ol16 and that was many moons ago. 
I'm sure I could get similar heat from a 26 or 24 awg plain coil but I prefer the visual candy and the joy of making my own fancy coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

KZOR said:


> Not at all m8.
> Those coils look boss. You will deserve your coil medal in no time if you continue this way.
> Great coils are all about tension and patience.
> Planning a tutorial on Alien coils using the daedalus pro tomorrow morning.


I'm also looking forward to this. I really like the wire holder that keeps the wires flat.

I have been struggling to make 3 core claptons previously and I found 3 core aliens easier with the assistance of some fishing swivels and your beads.
I prefer simplicity and a quick build and 3 or 4 core clapton are now a breeze and I can make coils as and when needed as opposed to making 5 pieces of 20cm wire to last a few weeks etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

You guys with your coils are making me nervous and excited at the same time

Just when i thought i had aced it with my "superb" repeatable coils and perfect coil positioning of my basic coils (in my eyes) - i am looking at all of this and shaking my head

Seems like i am much shallower in the coil rabbit hole than i thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> You guys with your coils are making me nervous and excited at the same time
> 
> Just when i thought i had aced it with my superior repeatable coils and perfect coil positioning of my basic coils - i am looking at all of this and shaking my head
> 
> Seems like i am much shallower in the coil rabbit hole than i thought


The tool really makes "fancy" coils a breeze and personally 2x28 awg claptoned with 38 awg was better for flavour than a simple build. 
With a bit of patience you will be making fancy coils on no time if you are interested.
I only use 2x28 and 38 in my flows so even a small chamber handles those build really well.

If you like @Silver remind me to give you some coil shots next time I see you somewhere for an event etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The tool really makes "fancy" coils a breeze and personally 2x28 awg claptoned with 38 awg was better for flavour than a simple build.
> With a bit of patience you will be making fancy coils on no time if you are interested.
> I only use 2x28 and 38 in my flows so even a small chamber handles those build really well.
> 
> If you like @Silver remind me to give you some coil shots next time I see you somewhere for an event etc.



Thanks @Christos - i am getting into this whole thing slowly 
I got some coils from smilelykumeenit at the vaoe meet and am hoping to give them a proper go soon
My BB has had riaanreds fused clapton in it since i got it so i dont have anything to compare it to
I will get there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

*Daedalus Pro : Tri-core Alien Clapton Coil*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *Daedalus Pro : Tri-core Alien Clapton Coil*



Great video @KZOR !
You make it look so easy!
Wow

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

Loved your Hadaly video @KZOR, AND the Batman bobble head

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

*YFTK Sentinel Styled 22mm BF RDA by Hellfire*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

*YFTK Haku Phenom Style RDA*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks for your latest three vids @KZOR. Really useful, as always. 
I really enjoyed your comments about the batteries falling out of the gbox. I am always amazed by some reviewers who write off a mod because of a ridiculous "con" . I also like larger heavy mods. As you say, it weighs the same as a coke or beer bottle. If you struggle to vape with it you may have to give up beer. 
I also prefer squonking with harder bottles. My aged fingers have no problem pressing them, and there are two main advantages, one of which you mentioned (juice suck back). The other is that you don't suffer from premature ejaculation when putting them into the mod.
The gbox's system for connecting the bottle to the mod is a great advantage in my opinion. The long thin metal tube with the automatic bottle closing cap is really easy to use. I think that it was first used in the Kanger Dripbox (60w). It was then used in the Pico Squeeze. I prefer it to the caps on other squonk bottles with the tiny wobbly tubes used to attach it to the underside of the 510. It's like trying to thread a needle with a piece of cooked spaghetti. 
Keep the reviews coming. Come to think of it...maybe you should stop. You have already convinced me to buy two attys and converted me to squonking. I am now being "forced" by your videos to improve my coil building by buying a Daedalus Pro

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks for your latest three vids @KZOR. Really useful, as always.
> I really enjoyed your comments about the batteries falling out of the gbox. I am always amazed by some reviewers who write off a mod because of a ridiculous "con" . I also like larger heavy mods. As you say, it weighs the same as a coke or beer bottle. If you struggle to vape with it you may have to give up beer.
> I also prefer squonking with harder bottles. My aged fingers have no problem pressing them, and there are two main advantages, one of which you mentioned (juice suck back). The other is that you don't suffer from premature ejaculation when putting them into the mod.
> The gbox's system for connecting the bottle to the mod is a great advantage in my opinion. The long thin metal tube with the automatic bottle closing cap is really easy to use. I think that it was first used in the Kanger Dripbox (60w). It was then used in the Pico Squeeze. I prefer it to the caps on other squonk bottles with the tiny wobbly tubes used to attach it to the underside of the 510. It's like trying to thread a needle with a piece of cooked spaghetti.
> Keep the reviews coming. Come to think of it...maybe you should stop. You have already convinced me to buy two attys and converted me to squonking. I am now being "forced" by your videos to improve my coil building by buying a Daedalus Pro


I agree on the harder bottles, and I love my little Pico Squeeze, I use a tweezer to attach the spaghetti on the RSQ, only way I can get it on without wasting half a bottle of juice, unfortunately I haven't found Viagra concentrate yet for diy, might help for the droopy tjoepie syndrome on the silicone bottles, but I am also afraid of a stiff neck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

*Give-Away : BDeez 3D stl file*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Pixstar

Congrats on your 1k Subscribers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Really generous of you to post that file. Not into coil building myself but would be keen to pick up a few coils next time I pull in for juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

*Reload 1.5 24mm BF RDA by Vapor USA*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks for the review. I think that I am sticking with single coil BF RDAs (Hadaly/Wasp). I am not a cloud chaser and until the day that another RDA beats the flavour of the Hadaly I am satisfied. When I say beats I mean noticeably, not just on a par. Come to think of it the Hadaly would be perfect with as much airflow as the Wasp.
I found this chart on Single vs Dual coils. Do you agree with it ? I think that I get better flavour from single coils. Maybe because the increased throat hit from the dual coils masks the flavour for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Do you agree with it ?


I think they forgot to put in a coil when the test was done.
The flavour intensity and throat hit charts are most certainly not accurate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

*Sigelei Fuchai 213 Squonk Kit*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Slick

KZOR said:


> *Sigelei Fuchai 213 Squonk Kit*


What a good review @KZOR ,wish I had seen this before I bought the ijoy capo

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *Sigelei Fuchai 213 Squonk Kit*



Lekker video @KZOR 
Very informative, thanks
Looks like a nice starter squonk kit

Lolled at your chirp about the lip on the cap of the atty being like am emzyme and a substrate
I.e. Only one way they fit in

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707

Great vids again @KZOR. Enjoying your new intro- looking classy Meneer!
Pity for those of us who have the Reload in that we can’t just pick up he BF pin. Another reason to spend more bucks on a decent atty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival

I also like your new intro @KZOR, great job!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Lekker vid meneer
Can you please post the recipe for lychee ice-cream. Groot asseblief

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

KZOR said:


> *Sigelei Fuchai 213 Squonk Kit*



As always a very informative review.

If I may ask a ridiculously stupid question that I most likely know the answer of.. If you had to choose between the Sigelei Fuchai and the Hotsic RSQ what would you go for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Adephi said:


> If you had to choose between the Sigelei Fuchai and the Hotsic RSQ


I first need to test the Fuchai with 20700 battery because at the moment i enjoy the feel and the look of the Fuchai better but prefer the RSQ because it is still well built and have a better battery longevity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

*Owl Box V2 mech squonker by 3DBitz*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

*Nudge 22mm RDA by SMM & Wotofo*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Pixstar

KZOR said:


> *Nudge 22mm RDA by SMM & Wotofo*


Nice review! I was confident you’d enjoy this little flavour machine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

*TKO E-juice Range*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Rob Fisher .... at 14:10 i am proudly using the hadaly frosted cap you have so generously donated towards the making of this video. 
Thanks a mill Rob and i hope you get to enjoy the Hadaly you bought from @JsPLAYn as much as i do mine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

I'm not sure if this fits in but, anyway here goes... Had to pop u a msg.... The juice is the bomb. Haven't tasted anything like it. It hits the spot. Been looking for a few years now for juices, wasted so much money on crap. Your juice is perfect and I'm loving it...
'' melancholy''proudly South African 

Regards
  lol


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR

From now on i will post my video links in this thread.

Link to my youtube channel .................
https://www.youtube.com/user/kaizersozalf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Next video will be a live skype session with @hands Sunday evening (4 Feb) at 20:00.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

So cool to see you @hands 
You have been so scarce - it would be great to hear from you!

Thanks @KZOR - nice to see

Was that a Reo @hands was vaping there? Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS @KZOR - perhaps just put the date in that post of yours of which Sunday you are referring to.
I assume it is Sunday 4th March.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

*Narda Style 22mm RDA by Coppervape*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

*"KZOR" Quick chat to "hands"*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> *"KZOR" Quick chat to "hands"*



Thanks @KZOR. Could watch it live, but just finished watching now. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

*Kayfun Mini RTA Clone atomizer = RUBBISH*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *Kayfun Mini RTA Clone atomizer = RUBBISH*



Thanks @KZOR - now we know what to steer away from
Just makes me sad that they use the Kayfun name and put the Svoemesto logo on their item
I have had nothing but joy from my authentic Kayfun V5

Lol, you only going to use a 5 driver on it. I think take out the 1 wood and smack it to smithereens!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Im not sure if this is a clone of any Svoemesto atomizer. I have not seen any authentic that looks like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> *Kayfun Mini RTA Clone atomizer = RUBBISH*


I had a good laugh with this one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

How can a company mess up so many things and still exist !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig

That was a bad mess up  Great video as always @KZOR Loving your video reviews

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

*The Flave 22 vs 24mm BF Clone RDA's*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *The Flave 22 vs 24mm BF Clone RDA's*



Thanks for the video and comparison @KZOR 
Very insightful

I know you are a Hadaly fan but what would be your main points of the difference in the vape between the Hadaly and the Flave22?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

*Psyclone Hadeon Caps*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

KZOR said:


> *Psyclone Hadeon Caps*


Nice to hear that you are enjoying the Hadeon cap. And also great to see those custom tips fit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

*Flavair and Milkshake Liquid brands*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *Flavair and Milkshake Liquid brands*



Nice one @KZOR
So the donut and coffee one has very little coffee but a great donut taste. Thanks for that
Nice to see which one you preferred most

Just a question on the Mad Mango - which I was interested to try - when you say it has a part of the flavour that you can't place - is that an unpleasant tasting flavour or just something that's not "mango-ish"?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> when you say it has a part of the flavour that you can't place


It is a strange sidenote which i don't find pleasant and personally cannot think it is part of a mango flavour. Best i can describe it is if you chew on a small piece of a fresh twig just before eating the mango.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

KZOR said:


> It is a strange sidenote which i don't find pleasant and personally cannot think it is part of a mango flavour. Best i can describe it is if you chew on a small piece of a fresh twig just before eating the mango.



I also got that taste,almost garlic-ish...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR

*New TKO Juices & Limelight E-pipe*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> *New TKO Juices & Limelight E-pipe*



Great piece on the Limelight Pipe @KZOR - that pipe looks so cool!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

*KZOR's Visits : Vapefest 2018*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


> *KZOR's Visits : Vapefest 2018*



Thanks @KZOR - great to see iso flying all the way to CT 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

KZOR said:


> *KZOR's Visits : Vapefest 2018*


Was so good to see u again at the fest mate! Can’t sit for our next chill session! It was great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Sad that I had to miss it. Was down with allergies . Why can't they have a two day event

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

*VGOD Elite 200W TC Box Mod*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

*Anita Arctic Dolphin 100W Squonk Mod*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> *Anita Arctic Dolphin 100W Squonk Mod*


Thanks for the review @KZOR Much appreciated!! I dont know how, but as soon as you start laughing, I start laughing?! Think thats why I like your vids

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks @KZOR putting my R800 towards a Paranormal DNA 250C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> putting R800 towards a Paranormal DNA 250C


Please remember that it is just my opinion. I know of someone that is happy with their's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan

great video kzor
eagerly awaiting your aqua reboot video

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

KZOR said:


> *Anita Arctic Dolphin 100W Squonk Mod*



Thank you KZOR.

Looking forward to you reviewing the VV Pulse 80w once it arrives. So far all reviews are passing with flying colours but I'm eager to see if it will survive the KZOR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Great live show tonight @KZOR, first time I watched one of these things and did enjoy it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

AWESOME SHOW. Enjoy your live show. may there be many more!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Ja lekker show uncle's @Rob Fisher and @KZOR , I think this might need to become a monthly/weekly thing ...maybe a bit earlier for us folk that still need to work the next day  feeling a bit miff today .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## daniel craig

Great live feed  @KZOR and @Rob Fisher Stayed for the full 2h+

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Couldn't watch the whole show live, but finished the recording later on. Great stuff @KZOR & @Rob Fisher 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel

Just thought of a name , can call it "Sunday with the SODs"  ..... that way I can join as well ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Really enjoyed the show. Looking for more @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @KZOR And uncle @Rob Fisher watched half the video of the live chat about HE last night before my phone battery died on me.

I'm really impressed with the questions that were asked Kzor and also the way Rob dealt with the questions some off them put Rob on the spot but he dealt with them well.

I am one of the few that didn't get HE when it started filtering into SA . I must say I still don't agree in the prices that are being charged with some of the HE gear but in saying that I now also get that it doesn't matter if I don't agree cause there are thousands that are willing to pay the sort of money to have exclusivity in the vape game and good on them. 

If you can get something then why not, you worked for your money and are entitled to do as you please with your own hard earned cash.

I Love , love , loved that video Kzor and uncle Rob.
Thanks for a great watch.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Clouds4Days said:


> I Love , love , loved that video Kzor and uncle Rob.



Thanks alot @Clouds4Days . 
Was abit worried that it went on for 2h20min but time flies by so quick when you talking to a knowledgeable, wise, honest, funny and friendly bloke like @Rob Fisher .
Will try and do another one soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@KZOR , @Rob Fisher , have you got a link fo watch a non-live version of this interview
I wasnt able to watch it live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @KZOR , @Rob Fisher , have you got a link fo watch a non-live version of this interview
> I wasnt able to watch it live

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


>



I need a VM like that hehehehe @Oupa how's bout i send you biltong for a hoody all jokes aside.

Oom @Rob Fisher and Oom @KZOR really awesome show i did watch a bit of the live one and then bit for bot of the recording not haveing uncaped sucks. But it was a awesome show and i did learn allot from you guys and sjoe Oom Rob that Armor Squonker is a work of art.

Thank you for the awesome show and teaching us new things day in and day out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




What a great session
Thank you @KZOR and @Rob Fisher !
That was fun and very entertaining
Loved all the chirps and the chat - felt like i was having a vape meet while pitstopping here and vaping myself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel

Dêmmit and I've gone and watched the Paranormal video....now the FOMO is real 

Would like to see the paint job after a bit of usage though...previous ones didn't hold up so well but that's just jealousy taking....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig

KZOR said:


>



Great video  I wonder how it compares to the breeze 2. I'll probably add this pod to my collection.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SSSSMARCUSSSSS

Silver said:


> What a great session
> Thank you @KZOR and @Rob Fisher !
> That was fun and very entertaining
> Loved all the chirps and the chat - felt like i was having a vape meet while pitstopping here and vaping myself.


Watched this last night. I laugh at people saying high end is being elitist. look at Robs setups. He has some budget setups and some high end setups. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel

SSSSMARCUSSSSS said:


> Watched this last night. I laugh at people saying high end is being elitist. look at Robs setups. He has some budget setups and some high end setups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Nothing wrong with being elitist , just don;t be a doos about it  and look down on others ..... there will always be "groepies" that's how society works ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## KZOR

Created a discord server in case anyone wanted to join and ask me some questions or just have a quick chat.  Even a voice chat option available for those with microphones.
It is also a great platform for vapers from around the world to interact with one another. 
https://discord.gg/MCauWv

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe

@KZOR i didnt catch the name of the other RTA. What was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

SmokeyJoe said:


> i didnt catch the name of the other RTA

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Another great review KZOR. Interesting that Wotofo changed to the glass bubble tank instead of the polycarbonate one.

Makes me wonder about the OFRF GEAR RTA being manaufactured by Wotofo or being some sort of sister company as the GEAR ships with a smoke coloured polycarbonate tank. Almost like OFRF wanted there tank to have the bubble glass as an exclusive over the Serpent Elevate RTA.

The GEAR is suspiciously Wotofo like in packaging and build quility etc. I’ve been chatting to OFRF on social and their response and speak remind me of chats with Wotofo. 

Even their Mesh Coils designed specifically for the Wotofo Profile RTA are more than a coincidence. There must be a connection!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan

CaliGuy said:


> Another great review KZOR. Interesting that Wotofo changed to the glass bubble tank instead of the polycarbonate one.
> 
> Makes me wonder about the OFRF GEAR RTA being manaufactured by Wotofo or being some sort of sister company as the GEAR ships with a smoke coloured polycarbonate tank. Almost like OFRF wanted there tank to have the bubble glass as an exclusive over the Serpent Elevate RTA.
> 
> The GEAR is suspiciously Wotofo like in packaging and build quility etc. I’ve been chatting to OFRF on social and their response and speak remind me of chats with Wotofo.
> 
> Even their Mesh Coils designed specifically for the Wotofo Profile RTA are more than a coincidence. There must be a connection!


Sherlock Holmes of vaping..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Solid and very accurate review on the GEAR RTA @KZOR

I have to agree with you that the flavour on this tank is very good, I also felt that I have experienced other RTAs and more so RDAs that are better. Still a very worthy RTA that won’t disappoint especially for a single coil and the cost of it is just right too.

Any local suppliers stocking the Thunder Head Creations Tauren RTA?

Been eyeballing it since I first came across it on 3fvape, but been having such bad luck with parcels from China taking forever to arrive. Kind of wish I added the Tauren to my last order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

KZOR said:


>



The new intro to videos look wicked (the one with the clouds) in my opinion 
Well done, as always enjoying your reviews a lot...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting the review @KZOR 

Just amazing how easy you make it look in thr video installing the coils.
I know the video was sped up a bit - but it looks so easy!!
I wish i could do it that quick

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


>



Great review as always, thanks @KZOR . Looks like a great device, like the simplicity of it.

Was surprised to see you throw a dual coil in there, from just looking at the build deck, I'd have thought it would be a single coil. Did you test it with a single?

Dibs if you are going to sell it. LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Dibs if you are going to sell it.


It belongs to someone else ....... it was loaned to me for the "purpose of the review". 
After my wifes incident there is no money for gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> It belongs to someone else ....... it was loaned to me for the "purpose of the review".
> After my wifes incident there is no money for gear.


Eisch boet!

So sad.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


>




Thanks @KZOR 
Informative review and you explained it all very well.
It gives a good idea of what to expect from this RTA
Nice coil you put in there by the way - looked very good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Glad to see you back doing reviews in the new year @KZOR , always keen on your opinions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

KZOR said:


>




Thanks @KZOR - sounds like something to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @KZOR - sounds like something to try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it and love it , easy, straightforward with great flavour !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the video @KZOR
Always informative and interesting!

It looks like a great dual regulated mod

Tell me does the single battery dovpo use 18650 only or also 20700? And can the single battery mod get through the 10ml of juice on a single battery charge?

I assume the dual can easily do that and more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Tell me does the single battery dovpo use 18650 only or also 20700?


Single version uses 18650, 20700 or 21700.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Single version uses 18650, 20700 or 21700.



Have you tried the single with a 20700 or 21700 and can it get through the full 10ml?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan

@KZOR , I see the guys on Squid Vapor Group's Facebook Page are recommending your Daedalus Pro videos.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Way to go @KZOR !


Let the South Africans show the world... 
hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

